# ESPN/Score Radio BULLS Updates



## spongyfungy

Listen to Scott Skiles every Thursday at 4 PM CT on ESPN Radio 1000 Chicago (unless there is a game) click on Mac, Jurko & Harry. 

Score 670 Listen Live Direct Link.

The Score 670 AM archived interviewshttp://tuner1.dc1.sonixtream.com/playlists/670thescore/670thescoreWSCRAM.asx

Comcast Sportsnet Bulls Videos

Disregard the posts below or you'll start thinking Eddy Curry wants to be traded. (lol @ BCH)

Free Gameday NBA audio : (may or may not work) http://www.thegamelive.com/basketballnba.html


----------



## mizenkay

yeah he'll be on later. around 4pm CST. 

now i just heard something on epsn radio about the agents saying eddy has a "bum" knee and that he is hurt and wants to sit out until he is traded????

they are going to ask skiles about it later.


----------



## ace20004u

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> yeah he'll be on later. around 4pm CST.
> 
> now i just heard something on epsn radio about the agents saying eddy has a "bum" knee and that he is hurt and wants to sit out until he is traded????
> 
> they are going to ask skiles about it later.


OMG, from bad to worse!


----------



## kukoc4ever

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> now i just heard something on epsn radio about the agents saying eddy has a "bum" knee and that he is hurt and wants to sit out until he is traded????


maybe this will give him time to work on a rap album?


----------



## MikeDC

That ****ing ****.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> yeah he'll be on later. around 4pm CST.
> 
> now i just heard something on epsn radio about the agents saying eddy has a "bum" knee and that he is hurt and wants to sit out until he is traded????
> 
> they are going to ask skiles about it later.


yeah i heard that. i was kinda confused about it.


----------



## Kismet

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> yeah he'll be on later. around 4pm CST.
> 
> now i just heard something on epsn radio about the agents saying eddy has a "bum" knee and that he is hurt and wants to sit out until he is traded????
> 
> they are going to ask skiles about it later.


WSCR reported earlier that Curry banged his knee and as a result wouldn't be available to the press after practice. So far there's been no mention on WSCR about agents claiming he wants to sit out until he's traded. And Paxson made no mention of such a circumstance during his 2:20pm interview on The SCORE. 

Just heard on ESPN Radio that the Bulls are reporting that Curry banged his knee and was taken to the doctors.


----------



## Chicago_Cow

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> yeah he'll be on later. around 4pm CST.
> 
> now i just heard something on epsn radio about the agents saying eddy has a "bum" knee and that he is hurt and wants to sit out until he is traded????
> 
> they are going to ask skiles about it later.


Curry's career is about to go down the drain!

At this point, Curry isn't dealing from a position of strength. If he wants to pull an EROB, Curry can expect a MLE deal this summer regardless of his potential.


----------



## mizenkay

ok, eddy banged his knee in practice and was taken to the doctor.

no word on the agent's spin on all this.

stay tuned. 

this is a freakin' soap opera.

EDIT: kismet has his finger on the pulse! whoohoo welcome back guy!


----------



## spongyfungy

I need to listen to Marriotti's show more. They seem to talk about the Bulls ALOT more than the afternoon show. (too bad I have class most of the time early) 

Hinrich was on earlier on his show and he hopes that Curry stays on the club.

I can't believe they are talking about the Bulls now. (probably since Dan "only football talk" Macneil is off today)


----------



## ScottMay

This franchise is ****ed.

Was kicking Jordan/Jackson to the curb our "Curse of the Bambino"?


----------



## mizenkay

they are talking about him right now.

taking calls.


skiles will be on at 4.


----------



## Kismet

*Eddy Curry:*

Suffered a right knee sprain during Thursday's practice, forcing him to leave early to be evaluated by a team doctor.

An update on his playing status will be available following Friday's practice at the Berto Center.

Friday's practice will begin at 11:00 a.m. at the Berto Center.

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/injury_report.html


----------



## ChiBulls2315

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> yeah he'll be on later. around 4pm CST.
> 
> now i just heard something on epsn radio about the agents saying eddy has a "bum" knee and that he is hurt and wants to sit out until he is traded????
> 
> they are going to ask skiles about it later.



If that's the case, then he can sit his a$$ on the end of bench E-rob style the entire season. Eddy Curry will not call the shots here. If he thinks he's going to screw with us, we can screw with him too.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>ChiBulls2315</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case, then he can sit his a$$ on the end of bench E-rob style the entire season. Eddy Curry will not call the shots here. If he thinks he's going to screw with us, we can screw with him too.



¿We?


----------



## JRose5

Skiles says it was Gordon that dinged up Curry's knee.
Says he's normally a horse at practice.


----------



## mizenkay

ok here we go...just highlights...not the exact transcription. 

skiles didn't know eddy wanted to be traded till he saw it in the paper.

said if the knee is ok that eddy will be in the starting line-up on saturday.

(_skiles sounds like he wants to be patient with eddy. says he is a gifted player. that he likes him alot._)

injury is legit - contact with ben gordon in practice. 

we can't just be developing players right now. we have to perform. we want to win. we need to start games well. 

bulls shot selection hasn't been great this year. that has to do with youth and guys not used to playing with each other. we need better interior defense. 

asked about the artest thing. said that would be completely unacceptable on the bulls. duh!

.....


they usually replay the interview sometime later in the show.


----------



## badfish

Skiles also indicated that he may turn to a more veteran lineup to take the pressure off the young guys. Could we see this lineup:

C-Davis
PF-Harrington
SF-Nocioni
SG-Piatkowski
PG-Hinrich

Bench:

Deng
Duhon
Chandler
Gordon
Griffin
Curry


----------



## ace20004u

> Originally posted by <b>badfish</b>!
> Skiles also indicated that he may turn to a more veteran lineup to take the pressure off the young guys. Could we see this lineup:
> 
> C-Davis
> PF-Harrington
> SF-Nocioni
> SG-Piatkowski
> PG-Hinrich
> 
> Bench:
> 
> Deng
> Chandler
> Gordon
> Griffin
> Curry


Lord I hope not. I think the pressure would be even worse when they come in with a 25-2 score.


----------



## GB

> Originally posted by <b>badfish</b>!
> Skiles also indicated that he may turn to a more veteran lineup to take the pressure off the young guys. Could we see this lineup:
> 
> C-Davis
> PF-Harrington
> SF-Nocioni
> SG-Piatkowski
> PG-Hinrich
> 
> Bench:
> 
> Deng
> Chandler
> Gordon
> Griffin
> Curry



Funny thing is...they should have done that four years ago when they started with Eddy and Tyson.


----------



## Amareca

I think he will start Deng at SG or go small with Nocioni at the 4 and Deng at the 3.


----------



## spongyfungy

http://s92801878.onlinehome.us/bulls/skiles_segment.mp3

GOOD GOD. I can't post URL's


----------



## mizenkay

spongy....you rock.

:greatjob:


----------



## mizenkay

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> http://s92801878.onlinehome.us/bulls/skiles_segment.mp3
> 
> GOOD GOD. I can't post URL's



that's really strange. it worked for me when you first posted it. i just finished listening.

again.

EDIT: nevermind i just had a brain cramp


----------



## Kismet

Yeah, I heard Skiles say that Curry's knee injury is legit and that he got it in a collision with Gordon during a scrimmage.

*...but he also said he didn't actually SEE the collision because he was following the ball down the court.*


----------



## MikeDC

Heh, it would have been nice to have Pike and Davis four years ago when they could still play.


----------



## johnston797

Skiles sounds like Phil Jackson. I wish he coached like him.


----------



## Maestro

> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> maybe this will give him time to work on a rap album?


:rofl:


----------



## spongyfungy

again


----------



## mr.ankle20

is that natalie portman in your avatar Spongyfungy ?


----------



## BG7

Do we seriously believe anything that comes out of this clowns mouth, Curry's agent only cares about himself and not Eddy. Eddy doesn't want to be traded, Eddy's agent just wants to put Eddy in a position to get a max contract, because he knows Eddy is willing to accept less to stay with the Bulls.

Keep the Curry, Chandler, Gordon, Hinrich, Deng nucleus together.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>mr.ankle20</b>!
> is that natalie portman in your avatar Spongyfungy ?


yes


----------



## ScottMay

Spongy, does this all mean that new Skiles audio is up?

I get a server error when I try to access the URL in earlier posts, if so.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Spongy, does this all mean that new Skiles audio is up?
> 
> I get a server error when I try to access the URL in earlier posts, if so.


no. i didn't. it wasn't very interesting though. nothing new.

Nocioni - he's a tweener. he can guard almost everyone. when we go to small lineups, he can guard the big men (like he did vs JO

_Which one player has really stepped up?_
He's been pleased with everybody. It'd be easier to comment or blame the players for the record if they had bad attitudes, but they don't have bad attitudes. All of them work hard.

Frank Williams. we're interested in him and we're going to keep putting him out there and see what he can do.

blah blah...palace fight...blah blah.

How are you going to handle Shaq? Eddy has done a decent job on Shaq. If he can stay between him and the basket and double team him from having a monster game. and hopefully they'll coral Wade. they have a good chance.

talk about Weber and the illini buying into the system and Skiles is asked if faces the same problem. He responds and says you first have to find guys that will buy into the system. people that are concerned with team first but also they have to have talent. guys that'll give up the ball at the right time but enough selfishness to shoot the ball when they should.


----------



## ScottMay

Thanks for the recap, spongy.


----------



## Kismet

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> talk about Weber and the illini buying into the system and Skiles is asked if faces the same problem. He responds and says you first have to find guys that will buy into the system. people that are concerned with team first but also they have to have talent. guys that'll give up the ball at the right time but enough selfishness to shoot the ball when they should.


That must be what Scottie meant last nite after LD made a big shot and Pip said "he has big balls."


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Thanks for the recap, spongy.


He also mentioned something about Jamal but I don't want to say or this thing will go 20 pages


----------



## johnston797

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> talk about Weber and the illini buying into the system and Skiles is asked if faces the same problem. He responds and says you first have to find guys that will buy into the system. people that are concerned with team first but also they have to have talent. guys that'll give up the ball at the right time but enough selfishness to shoot the ball when they should.


Webber did it with Self's guys.

I'd like to see Skiles get it done without having to eliminate 90% of the NBA players as possibiilties due to the "cut of their jib"*.

jib, cut (cc) Scott May 2003


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> He also mentioned something about Jamal but I don't want to say or this thing will go 20 pages


I'll remember that the next time I'm upbraided for "not letting go" and "failing to move on." If the coach of the Bulls can't, why should I?


----------



## ScottMay

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> "cut of their jib"*.
> 
> jib, cut (cc) Scott May 2003


Well done, Johnston. I wouldn't want to have to make things unpleasant for you or any of your associates.


----------



## ViciousFlogging

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> He also mentioned something about Jamal but I don't want to say or this thing will go 20 pages


just put it in the Jamal Update thread.


----------



## mizenkay

reminder!

skiles has his weekly radio gig today during the 4 o'clock (central) hour.

just click on the mac,jurko and harry link.

http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp


----------



## johnston797

Thanks for the reminder.

Skiles just made an interesting point about the world of difference between playing with the pros at Hoops The Gym over the summer and playing in the NBA with the preparation, the game plans, etc.

Seems like this could be a big part of the reason certain guys feel like coaching might be the problem than the solution. They are succesfull in the pickup games and are confused about why it doesn't carry over.


----------



## transplant

Thanks for the link.

Today's show.

On Chandler: been telling Chandler to just be Tyson Chandler. Do what you do.

Gordon: Last night was a night to see his ability. We're still very high on him, but we're not depending on him. 

Hinrich: We look at Hinrich as a guard (not just a PG).

Wizards game: We were tentative late in the game. This caused turnovers.

Caller question on weak starts to Q3: It's critically important in the NBA. In practice, we actually take breaks to simulate halftime.

I've never listened to this show before. The interviewers suck. Zero insightful questions, and hence, zero insightful answers.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*notes from skiles interview*

just my notes.... ?s in bold.


*Good mood?*
Beats losing.
*Why the inconsistency?*
We’re not as bad as we looked against the Spurs, not as good as we did against the Cavs. We need consistency.

*Free Throws? Trips?*
Need to win the free throw battle. Need to get to the line and make them. Our opponents have been making more than we shoot. We preach aggressiveness.

*Tyson Chandler? What’s got into him?*
He’s doing what he can do. We’re trying to impress this on him. He came into the league with a lot of expectations, being the next KG. Just be Tyson Chandler. When he does what he does, change and block shots, rebound, make his opportunity buckets, he’s a damn good player.

*Ben Gordon. 2 seconds of play on Monday. Last night he dominated.*
I don’t know if he dominated, but he was good. Good penetration last night. He’s a very talented rookie. Leaping, quickness, shooting. Up and down from a focus and effort standpoint, like many rookies. We don’t want to depend on our rookies.

*Hinrich, he considers himself a PG. Duhon is playing PG. Is Hinrich a SG?*
Skiles and Kirk were looking at tapes today as to how to play SG more effectively. Kirk and Ben are solid coming off screens and making plays for other people. We look at Kirk as a guard. He’s just a good guard.

*Top of the key standing around during Wizards game…. Offense looked stagnant. Forcing of shots.*

This league is harder than most young players think They spend too much time at Hoops the Gym and playing pickup ball… the young players don’t realize that there is a game plan, running offense, defensive schemes, thought process… our young guys trying to figure out the game. Washington game… 29 turnovers… tentative at the end of the game. When you are tentative, you are more prone to turn the ball over.

*AD/Eddy setting moving screens around top of the key? Whose fault? Guards or Big men?*
It’s the ref’s fault. HAHAHAA. Its both. There are great defenders and athletes in the NBA … pick and roll can help negate this. Our bigs need to screen better and our guards need to slow down coming around the screens. Our fellas need to improve in this area. We did well at this last night.

There is an art to executing a pick n roll…. It takes time, expertise and practice to pull this play off.

*CALLER ADAM : What’s up with the defense in the 3rd quarter? Energy seems down? What’s up? Coach’s fault or players fault?*

The 3rd quarter is important. When we scrimmage, we stop play ½ way though to simulate a half time. Our young players need to learn this. When you have a team down, you have to keep up the intensity… our young guys have trouble with this.

*Are you going to coach ND football?*
No. Even though I’m a diehard fan.
*Are you embarrassed about ND?*
Its tough. Ty Willingham is a MSU grad. I don’t know exactly what’s going on. Its strange.


*Over the 10-15 games to start the season, Jurko thinks the tough guys are
Noch
Hinrich
Deng
Duhon/Gordon
*

We need mental toughness. AD is also tough. Over the summer we knew we needed this. Our record does not show how good we are. We’ve been able to bounce back at times this season… that’s due to our mental toughness.

*Skiles, what happened to MSU hoops over the weekend?*
Izzo is flustered. Its tough. I like their team but they lack speed and quickness. I think once things slow down in the conference schedule, we’ll be all right.


----------



## chifaninca

Thanks for the update for the out of town fans. It is appreciated.


----------



## GB

*Re: notes from skiles interview*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Skiles and Kirk were looking at tapes today as to how to play SG more effectively.


Theres some development going on.


I get the feeling that Skiles is well in control and won't be going anywhere--by his own hand or someone elses.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: Re: notes from skiles interview*



> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> 
> Theres some development going on.
> 
> 
> I get the feeling that Skiles is well in control and won't be going anywhere--by his own hand or someone elses.


Yes. Rumor has it that Hinrich and Skiles then watched all the basketball-related scenes from Hoosiers, while drinking some Fanta Orange Soda. It was quite a scene.


----------



## synthdogg

*Re: Re: Re: notes from skiles interview*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> Bulls 3-13 "the right way??????????"
> (( 1 ? for each game under .500 ))


Technically speaking, wouldn't the Bulls be 5 games under .500?? I'm not saying this critically, it just struck me as I saw the post (I know it's much ore common to say it the way you did, I just thought it was funny...)


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>transplant</b>!
> 
> I've never listened to this show before. The interviewers suck. Zero insightful questions, and hence, zero insightful answers.


These guys are really football guys and they try to be funny all the time. This show was originally hosted by Carmen Defalco (Bulls postgame) at 7 PM for an hour long. And it was very good. 

Today was not very insightful


----------



## DaBullz

*Re: Re: Re: Re: notes from skiles interview*



> Originally posted by <b>synthdogg</b>!
> 
> 
> Technically speaking, wouldn't the Bulls be 5 games under .500?? I'm not saying this critically, it just struck me as I saw the post (I know it's much ore common to say it the way you did, I just thought it was funny...)


Technically, wouldn't the bulls have to win 10 in a row to be .500?


----------



## synthdogg

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: notes from skiles interview*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Technically, wouldn't the bulls have to win 10 in a row to be .500?


Sure, so at that time it would be .500
...but right now they've played 16 games, .500 is 8 games. Like I said, no big deal...and I understand why it's referred to as 10 under, I just thouht it was funny.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: notes from skiles interview*



> Originally posted by <b>synthdogg</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure, so at that time it would be .500
> ...but right now they've played 16 games, .500 is 8 games. Like I said, no big deal...and I understand why it's referred to as 10 under, I just thouht it was funny.


I'm going to keep the question marks the way they are for the time being.... if that's ok. 

I'm going with "number of wins away from .500." Right now the Bulls would need 10 wins to get to .500... but I do see your point.


----------



## spongyfungy

Pete Myers 670 AM 3:20 PM today on Rick Telander Show

Scott Skiles 4 PM with Carmen Defalco (actual postgame guys instead of those other dudes) and Jeff Dickerson.

www.espnradio1000.com

[email protected]


----------



## Rhyder

If anyone could post a recap of the Skiles interview, that would be great.

I'll still be at work when it's on.


----------



## Mr. T

*Re: Re: Re: notes from skiles interview*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes. Rumor has it that Hinrich and Skiles then watched all the basketball-related scenes from Hoosiers, while drinking some Fanta Orange Soda. It was quite a scene.


Sure it wasn't orange kool-aid?


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: Re: Re: Re: notes from skiles interview*



> Originally posted by <b>No Excuses; No Vision</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure it wasn't orange kool-aid?


Whatever it was... they should keep drinking it. It works.


----------



## GB

Today, Skiles made an interesting comment.

He said that a lot of players on his team had never experienced the playoffs...and that they were trying to use the winning streak to introduce "playing under pressure" to them.

At the same time, he said, they really wanted to ratchet _down_ the pressure on the rookies...and have them take it a game at a time.

So he said the coaching staff was busy playing that balancing game right now.


----------



## spongyfungy

Carmen asked the question. "Now since Ben appears to be the go to guy in the clutch/fourth quarter, won't defenses start focusing on him

Skiles responded with a yes and that they are already getting him ready for this but he said they have to keep practicing this.


----------



## JT

*gordon + curry-favorites!*

i'm starting to like the bulls, even started a franchise with them on nba live 03'. ill try to catch all their home games on fsn, help add my limited bball iq to this board.


----------



## mizenkay

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> reminder!
> 
> skiles has his weekly radio gig today during the 4 o'clock (central) hour.
> 
> just click on the mac,jurko and harry link.
> 
> http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp


bump. fyi - skiles coming up on espn1000.


----------



## BealeFarange

Could someone super awesomely let me know if anything interesting happens? I can't listen while I'm at work...  

I get my revenge by posting on here all day.


----------



## mizenkay

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> Could someone super awesomely let me know if anything interesting happens? I can't listen while I'm at work...
> 
> I get my revenge by posting on here all day.


can i super awesomely let you know if nothing really interesting happened?

actually there was this lil' tidbit i found quasi-interesting:

when answering a question about ben's minutes (and not a "when is gordon going to start" question) skiles said that ben is simply not ready to play 40 mpg and _skiles knows he has been questioned on it "out there". _

out there? out where? out here? you mean in message board land? 

lol.

anyway - he said they are trying to manage all the rookies minutes and like ben around the 25-35 mpg mark so he can be fresh for the 4th quarter.

also - lovefest over eddy. loves him. said eddy is pretty tough and doesn't "fake" it - answered this when questioned about eddy having the flu. he was really really sick, skiles said. 

otherwise noneventful (as usual) interview.

was that at least partially awesome?



:grinning:


----------



## chifaninca

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> 
> can i super awesomely let you know if nothing really interesting happened?
> 
> actually there was this lil' tidbit i found quasi-interesting:
> 
> when answering a question about ben's minutes (and not a "when is gordon going to start" question) skiles said that ben is simply not ready to play 40 mpg and _skiles knows he has been questioned on it "out there". _
> 
> out there? out where? out here? you mean in message board land?
> 
> lol.
> 
> anyway - he said they are trying to manage all the rookies minutes and like ben around the 25-35 mpg mark so he can be fresh for the 4th quarter.
> 
> also - lovefest over eddy. loves him. said eddy is pretty tough and doesn't "fake" it - answered this when questioned about eddy having the flu. he was really really sick, skiles said.
> 
> otherwise noneventful (as usual) interview.
> 
> was that at least partially awesome?
> 
> 
> 
> :grinning:



That was super swell Miz.

Us non-Chicago inhabiting Bulls fans thank you!


----------



## T.Shock

Eddy tough??? When did this happen?


----------



## mizenkay

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> That was super swell Miz.
> 
> Us non-Chicago inhabiting Bulls fans thank you!


well thanks!

oh- and there was one thing about the whole jason kidd brouhaha - and skiles again took a very high road and essentially said it's jason's problem, not his, cause kidd is the one who is constantly bringing it up. skiles said he must still be peeved over being traded. 


(and i will let you in on a little secret: i listened via the internet, cause i don't live in chicago either!)


----------



## SecretAgentGuy

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> also - lovefest over eddy. loves him. said eddy is pretty tough and doesn't "fake" it - answered this when questioned about eddy having the flu. he was really really sick, skiles said.


wtf, FIRE SKILES! I can't believe he berated his players like that to the media!!!

oh wait, he complimented Eddy? Why isn't this comment worthy of it's own thread?


----------



## spongyfungy

"out there" means the beatwriters when they asked him about Duhon sucking shootingwise and Gordon doing so well. Skiles answered Ben doesn't have the stamina. BS!

Ben is being shielded by Skiles. He's their secret weapon and he uses him carefully. Skiles KNOWS he has the stamina. everything that he's said about Gordon is a facade. Skiles knows he's his best shooter and that he has more than enough energy to play all 48 minutes+ Skiles cracked a little last week on the radio show last week though. He gave a hint why he's not starting him or giving him extra 10 minutes, because other teams will have better looks at him and they will start putting their best people on him.

So until he's ready to combat that kind of defensive pressure, Skiles will protect him.

This stamina issue doesn't make ANY sense. He played Hinrich almost every minute last year and he was a rookie. Why is he treating Ben differently. He's not in the doghouse and not getting the Darko Treatment.


----------



## spongyfungy

Again today at 4 PM. 

http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp


----------



## mizenkay

ok. skiles up - waiting on the call from the berto...


----------



## johnston797

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> ok. skiles up - waiting on the call from the berto...


Should I be listening to the Mac, Jurko & Harry show?


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Should I be listening to the Mac, Jurko & Harry show?


yeah -- it took me a while to figure out how to work the site. click on mac.


----------



## GB

He just announced that Eddy and Duhon had been traded for Bosh and for Peterson...

Edit: A third team is involved. Toronto gets a first too.

Pikes gone too.


----------



## such sweet thunder

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> 
> Pikes gone too.


Much like GB's credibility when reporting trades .


----------



## mizenkay

nope. taking listener calls about the bulls while they wait for skiles to call into the show.

ok - they just announced they're going to have skiles _call back at 5pm_ cause they have some baseball guy up next.

stay tuned i guess...


----------



## mizenkay

here we go...

mac, jurko and harry

http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp






"sorry i'm late today...win a few games, i'm a star guess."


lol


----------



## mizenkay

basically a lovefest for the bulls.

skiles is trying to preach consistency and one game at a time. defense is key.

they had a great camp defensively training wise and the staff was a little confused at first as to why they started off so poorly. chalk it up to inexperience. once they got it, it's kept them in games and brought the wins.

more love for eddy and ben. and no hard feelings about losing jamal - the hosts kinda cracked a joke about jamal not playing defense and i swear i heard a snort from skiles.

not a fan of the whole all-star weekend thing - though "i probably would feel different had i been an all-star" and he laughs - but it's great for the franchise and the league should know about ben, kirk, luol etc. 

great locker room atmosphere credit to the vets, pike, griffin, othella and AD. really good chemistry right now.

that's about it.


----------



## mizenkay

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> here we go...
> 
> mac, jurko and harry
> 
> http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp


skiles on the radio right now.


----------



## mizenkay

ok, transplant is bored and talkin' bout jalen. so i will do a recap of the show, though not much revelation as per usual.

skiles basically chalked up the loss to the 4th quarter shooting woes - said they went cold and "it was freezing in the building to begin with". (i'm paraphrasing). doesn't want to be one of those coaches that blames the fact that the shots just didn't fall, but that was pretty much the case last night, and that they weren't able to put pressure on in other ways and find a way to win. 

said you could hear a pin drop on the hour ride from the arena to the airport. the team was very angry with themselves and took the loss very seriously, which skiles duly noted and said it's a very good sign. 

on ben in the 4th quarter: said ben just didn't have it last night and thinks it's unfair to put the pressure of being the "go to guy" on him every game especially when he's not feeling it like last night. and that he "struggled a little defensively" -but overall he feels very protective of the rookies and that he (skiles) is not being "some kind of control freak" by not playing ben last night in the 4th. 

eddy is "getting it" - skiles agreed with mac, or harry or one of them when they said that eddy could be having "shaq like games" and that he joked with eddy before the game about going to his left more, that if he didn't then he would "bench him five games" (he made it clear they were really joking around) and what does eddy do but hit two left handed shots his first two field goals. so skiles was pleased with that - said eddy has "untapped skill".

they had a short practice today - did individual film work, worked out some stuff on the floor, and then the players all stayed to do individual stuff. they really love to practice.


----------



## DaBullz

See boldface text and the Lacy Banks thread.

What a name for a guy... Lacy.



> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> ok, transplant is bored and talkin' bout jalen. so i will do a recap of the show, though not much revelation as per usual.
> 
> skiles basically chalked up the loss to the 4th quarter shooting woes - said they went cold and "it was freezing in the building to begin with". (i'm paraphrasing). doesn't want to be one of those coaches that blames the fact that the shots just didn't fall, but that was pretty much the case last night, and that they weren't able to put pressure on in other ways and find a way to win.
> 
> said you could hear a pin drop on the hour ride from the arena to the airport. the team was very angry with themselves and took the loss very seriously, which skiles duly noted and said it's a very good sign.
> 
> on ben in the 4th quarter: said ben just didn't have it last night and thinks it's unfair to put the pressure of being the "go to guy" on him every game especially when he's not feeling it like last night. <B>and that he "struggled a little defensively"</B> -but overall he feels very protective of the rookies and that he (skiles) is not being "some kind of control freak" by not playing ben last night in the 4th.
> 
> eddy is "getting it" - skiles agreed with mac, or harry or one of them when they said that eddy could be having "shaq like games" and that he joked with eddy before the game about going to his left more, that if he didn't then he would "bench him five games" (he made it clear they were really joking around) and what does eddy do but hit two left handed shots his first two field goals. so skiles was pleased with that - said eddy has "untapped skill".
> 
> they had a short practice today - did individual film work, worked out some stuff on the floor, and then the players all stayed to do individual stuff. they really love to practice.


----------



## spongyfungy

Alright I'll add a couple things.

Macneil complimented Skiles about his team averting the bad quarter. skiles responded we started out well in the first quarter the 3rd quarter was good as well. Skiles emphasized before the 3rd quarter that they needed to do well. Still the fourht quarter was bad.

He hates coaches saying "we just couldn't make the shots tonight" and they have to realize that they have to find other ways to win when the shots aren't falling.

Jurko said that we had a tough time with some subs that Boston threw out, namely Ricky Davis. Skiles said some matchups are tough because we have a short backcourt. 

They asked about Skiles walking backwards from the coaches box and he responded with "doc was yelling in the refs ear" and got a 3 seconds call and another one. Jurko said that on the replay AD was out of the lane.

Skiles said that we have two things teams that other teams lack. conditioning and chemistry.

After the game, the guys were silent. (I guess this is the opposite of what happened after the loss in Denver where Skiles got mad because they were joking around)

Macneil asked why Ben didn't play in the fourth quarter. Everyone wants him to have the mantel as the go to guy. Skiles doesn't want that burden. He calls it irrational excuberance. He's very protective of his rookies especially.

Eddy is getting close in his development. He was kicking it to the weak side, changing in. He came out using his left hand twice to start the game. Skiles jokingly said to him that if he doesn't use his left hand, he would be benched 5 games.

He says he has good guys. While Skiles was viewing media, all his guys were working out on treadmills, practicing shots....

I think I missed Skiles say anything about him struggling defensively.


----------



## Wynn

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> Macneil asked why Ben didn't play in the fourth quarter. Everyone wants him to have the mantel as the go to guy. Skiles doesn't want that burden. He calls it irrational excuberance. He's very protective of his rookies especially.


I mentioned in another thread that this may be what Skiles was thinking. Not to pat my own back, by I think this is a sign that things are okay between Ben and Scott. Rather have a coach be overprotective than irrationally benching people and constantly scowling.....


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I mentioned in another thread that this may be what Skiles was thinking. Not to pat my own back, by I think this is a sign that things are okay between Ben and Scott. Rather have a coach be overprotective than irrationally benching people and constantly scowling.....


actually I was thinking of your post when he said this.


----------



## svanacore

I hope so because the way he treats Ben is quite different from the way he played Kirk last year and the way he plays Duhon and to a lesser extent Deng, who has a leash but it's longer than Ben's.

I thought Ben played good defense last night. Saying it wasn't his night is fine, but it wasn't Kirk or Dengs night either. 

Also, Pike is a defensive powerhouse..


----------



## mizenkay

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> I think I missed Skiles say anything about him struggling defensively.


i know i heard it so forgive me, but, it was almost like an afterthought from skiles which is _why_ i noticed it i thought, well he didn't say that LAST night. i listened faithfully to the postgame posted by you (thank you) and then to lacy's questioning of ben. so i know that lacy was fishing. i thought, well that is just off! so the fact that skiles did however briefly note it on the air today was just something i thought i should report. 

my goodness, we do tend to over analyse every little thing! (guilty!) 

anyway. this is much ado about nothing. so no biggie. i think the relationship between ben and skiles and skiles and all the players is working really well. 

lacy is a troublemaker. i know i should also post this in the "go away lacy thread" but it's late.

btw, spongy, _genius_ avatar.


----------



## Illstate2

Is what was broadcast over the radio or TV the entire media session between Skiles and the media? I know I've watched/ listened to the postgame shows in the past, and they always seemed to either go into it either after the question and answer session has already started or end broadcasting it before the session is over.

Back in the title era, they seemed to cover Michael and Phil's entire press conferences, but since then that hasn't always been the case.

Are we 100% sure coach Skiles didn't say it, or did we just not hear him say it? Thats the question to ask if you want to know whether or not it was typical media pot stirrin' or a flat out lie.


----------



## mizenkay

PAX ON THE RADIO ALERT. in moments. they are waiting on the call. 

espn1000 - mac, jurko, harry - see link below.

EDIT: skiles will be on WEDNESDAY @ 5pm central, cause of the 'cats game on thurs.








> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> 
> just click on the mac,jurko and harry link.
> 
> http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp


----------



## kukoc4ever

*I only caught the 2nd half*

interesting stuff.

looks good for resigning the towers! YAY!


Q
Feb 24 trading deadline is the phone ringing?

Not many conversations. Pax is encouraged by the youth and upside of the team. He was part of some stable teams. There was a core group through the 1st championship run. If you are comfortable and confident in the players that you have, its difficult to change players. There could be a lockout this offseason. That could make offseason moves difficult. I’m happy with how the core is playing.

Jamal Crawford trade
Allowed up to dump the JYD contract. Allows us to resign Tyson/Eddy and the numbers they will likely be offered.

As long as the players keep responding to Skiles, we’ll get to where we’re wanting to go.

Q
Lockout. Does it prevent you from signing your guys?

We can’t negotiate with Tyson/Eddy now since they are restricted. On July 1st we’ll talk to them. We anticipate resigning them. Length of contract is a big deal. Its not healthy to give long term contracts. Its bad business. We’d like to shorten the lengths of these contracts since they are guaranteed. We would like to have some more control over the length of the contracts.

Q
What college venue has the best home court advantage?

Duke. Its small. The fans are crazy. It’s a tough place to win. Any opposing team that goes in there and wins has done their job. Kansas is tough too. Dean dome can be tough even though its big.


----------



## spongyfungy

pax

uh i didn't catch all of it. but he called Tyson Nocioni and Gordon role players. I hope two of them become starters down the road..


----------



## johnston797

*Re: I only caught the 2nd half*

Hey Sponge, thanks for the mp3....

K4E did a nice job but I just wanted to edit a key portion....




> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> Lockout. Does it prevent you from signing your guys?
> 
> We can’t negotiate with Tyson/Eddy now since they are restricted.  On July 1st we’ll talk to them. We anticipate resigning them *as they are a big part of our future." *_ Then at this point, IMHO, Pax starts taking about general issues about the CBA negotion - not Chandler and Curry _. Length of contract is a big deal. Its not healthy to give long term contracts. Its bad business. We *as clubs would* like to shorten the lengths of these contracts since they are guaranteed. We would like to have some more control over the length of the contracts. *The NFL doesn't have guareeteed contracts, yada yada yada*


----------



## johnston797

*Re: Re: I only caught the 2nd half*

Pax also talked about how this core should get better next year and the year after that. :yes:


----------



## mizenkay

bumpola.

skiles coming up at 5pm (CT) 

espn 1000 

with the usual suspects mac, jurko and harry

also - they said something about duhon doing an in-studio thing this friday afternoon.


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> bumpola.
> 
> skiles coming up at 5pm (CT)
> 
> espn 1000
> 
> with the usual suspects mac, jurko and harry
> 
> also - they said something about duhon doing an in-studio thing this friday afternoon.


thanks. i always forget. i'll cap it.

Audio (4.75 mb) 10:22 secs


----------



## mizenkay

hey *spongy!* it's thursday and you know what that means!

scott skiles on espn1000 at the top of the *4pm* CST hour. EDIT: announced time at the top of the show, just mysteriously changed. 

also: i know someone posted this article from The Sporting News recently and sincere apologies for not remembering who, or when...but i picked up the issue (dated 2/11/05) today when i was at my local newstand. 

good read. good pics.


----------



## spongyfungy

yep. got the file.

Skiles Interview 10 minutes 4.7 megs


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> yep. got the file.
> 
> Skiles Interview 10 minutes 4.7 megs


Well , Spongy , as I said few times before - You're the man.

Thanx for sharing all the stuff (motion and audio) that us fanatic Bulls fans that do not live in the US can't get without u!

And to the interview:

Skiles concerned about being burnt at sf on defense , so Deng sits and Chapu plays more.Does not want to burnout youngsters.
I agree - but I don't think Deng was playing so bad to deserve 9 minutes.
Oh , and they r going to see Superbowl together


----------



## FrankTheTank

Skiles on game against Heat: "Theres a possibilty that we can go down there and put it all out there on the court. Play very well and still not come up with a win." 



If I was on the Bulls and I heard this from my coach, I dont know how motivated I would be to play hard this game.


----------



## badfish

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> Skiles on game against Heat: "Theres a possibilty that we can go down there and put it all out there on the court. Play very well and still not come up with a win."
> 
> 
> 
> If I was on the Bulls and I heard this from my coach, I dont know how motivated I would be to play hard this game.


Not me. I would be pissed and fired up as hell trying to prove him wrong. But that's just me. Some people are competitive that way, some people aren't.


----------



## such sweet thunder

We've Been Torched at the three spot on a pretty regular basis. Um you know, Carmelo Anthony. Lebrons had his way with us. Vince Carter. That's not a slam on Lou or anything, orther than we need to play better defense at that spot.  

I love it. Skiles railling on the rooks for their defense on three perennial all-stars. Only Skiles. . .


----------



## Bulls4Life

> Originally posted by <b>such sweet thunder</b>!
> We've Been Torched at the three spot on a pretty regular basis. Um you know, Carmelo Anthony. Lebrons had his way with us. Vince Carter. That's not a slam on Lou or anything, orther than we need to play better defense at that spot.
> 
> *I love it. Skiles railling on the rooks for their defense on three perennial all-stars. Only Skiles. . .*


I love Skiles and hate him at the same time. I guess I'm so competitive that I get frustrated by a lot of the things he does. In this case I like the fact that he isn't "babying" the rookies (except BG). This is the NBA and the sooner these guys "get it" the better. Instead of saying "well those guys are All-Stars", step up to the challenge of elevating your play to their level. With Skiles you're either a stud or a dud. There's no "in-between" with him.

:|


----------



## mizenkay

skiles coming up at the top of the hour on espn1000. 





mac, jurko, harry


----------



## MVPKirk

Damn I missed it. Will spongyfungy rescue me?


----------



## spongyfungy

> Originally posted by <b>MVPKirk</b>!
> Damn I missed it. Will spongyfungy rescue me?


:whoknows:

j/k skiles. 11:30 secs 4.4megs


----------



## MVPKirk

woo! you're the man!


----------



## spongyfungy

Man. 11 minutes of nothing. Nothing juicy really. 

He did say that what he liked about him in the Dallas game was that he shot midrange jumpers and drove to the basket. He doesn't want him losing confidence in his three point shot but he just isn't shooting a good percentage. (I thought in my head Duhon was shooting worse but Deng is shooting only 275.) bleh.


----------



## BCH

I never realized this was a bumped thread. I am looking for where Eddy Curry asks to be traded. Damn you all.


----------



## spongyfungy

Was he on today?

The score had Paxson on at 4 PM and it conflicted. Those *******s!


----------



## mizenkay

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Was he on today?
> 
> The score had Paxson on at 4 PM and it conflicted. Those *******s!


apparently he was, and i missed it.

thought he would have taken the day off.


----------



## spongyfungy

ah screw this. he was on.

The Pax interview was semi-interesting. He talked about the contract status of the towers. I guess that would interest people here. He said he would be fair in their contract negotiations. Whatever that means. He says we are set up in a position to resign both of them.

Mike Murphy replays interviews late at night and I'm sure they will replay this one. (9 to 11 PM) or so.

ESPN replays interviews as well and if they don't get a high profile interview, they usually just replay the Skiles one at 6 PM

I'll try to cap both but no promises. I have tons of other work to do.


----------



## Showtyme

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> ah screw this. he was on.
> 
> The Pax interview was semi-interesting. He talked about the contract status of the towers. I guess that would interest people here. He said he would be fair in their contract negotiations. Whatever that means. He says we are set up in a position to resign both of them.
> 
> Mike Murphy replays interviews late at night and I'm sure they will replay this one. (9 to 11 PM) or so.
> 
> ESPN replays interviews as well and if they don't get a high profile interview, they usually just replay the Skiles one at 6 PM
> 
> I'll try to cap both but no promises. I have tons of other work to do.


Thanks, spongy. Much appreciated.


----------



## remlover

I'll try my best to recap what Skiles said:

-Was initially worried when Kirk came out of the game. Thought he broke his finger and would be gone for 6 weeks. Says his finger(s) has gotten better and that he is flying to Denver and will see if he can play. 

-Thinks Eddy can be a high 70s to low 80s FT shooter

-Mac brought up a story where Skiles HS scoring record was broken and SKiles wrote him a letter congratulating him on it. Apparently people in Plymouth have been giving the kid flack about the record because Skiles never had the 3 point line and the kid did. Skiles told him not to pay attention to that and be proud of what he has done.

it was a good story, showed a side of skiles we dont often hear about. 

-Talked about how he wants the guys to relax and to take it easy over the break. Butu also wants them to get some work in because they have 4 games in 5 nights right after the break. 

Sorry the update is so poor, going off memory from an hour ago.


----------



## mizenkay

thanks, rem.

they will replay the interview at around 6:20pm CST, for those that want to hear it in case spongy doesn't get to record.


----------



## bullet

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> I'll try my best to recap what Skiles said:
> 
> -Was initially worried when Kirk came out of the game. Thought he broke his finger and would be gone for 6 weeks. Says his finger(s) has gotten better and that he is flying to Denver and will see if he can play.
> 
> -Thinks Eddy can be a high 70s to low 80s FT shooter
> 
> -Mac brought up a story where Skiles HS scoring record was broken and SKiles wrote him a letter congratulating him on it. Apparently people in Plymouth have been giving the kid flack about the record because Skiles never had the 3 point line and the kid did. Skiles told him not to pay attention to that and be proud of what he has done.
> 
> it was a good story, showed a side of skiles we dont often hear about.
> 
> -Talked about how he wants the guys to relax and to take it easy over the break. Butu also wants them to get some work in because they have 4 games in 5 nights right after the break.
> 
> Sorry the update is so poor, going off memory from an hour ago.


Thanx Remlover and spongy!


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles says stuff 4.81 megs 10 minutes 64kbps mp3

Can I use wma( windows media audio)? smaller file size.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Scott Skiles on ESPN radio.*

Scott Skiles 5.35 mb 11:40 secs

targets 15-16 turnovers a game in order for us to have a good chance to win. eh I didn't pay attention too much. I was just reading about trades during the segment.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Scott Skiles on ESPN radio.*

He was on today at the top of the hour. 

on Deng's injury. He got off the phone with a doctor and they are conferring with the people that performed the MRI. It seems to Skiles that there is no ligament damage

They looked at some tape (not the whole game tape) and the players gave some positive feedback on what they should have done. He doesn't exactly feel the players quit on him but they've comeback from 20 points down. However he felt there was no way they were going to win last night.

He talked about the Tyson finger incident. He said he waited to see what the league was going to do (which was a fine) and he's going to sleep on it for one more night to decide what he should do with Tyson. Skiles admitted that Tyson said he was sorry and knew he was wrong for doing it when Skiles took him out.

eh I'll probably get the audio later.


----------



## ViciousFlogging

*Re: Scott Skiles on ESPN radio.*



spongyfungy said:


> He was on today at the top of the hour.
> 
> on Deng's injury. He got off the phone with a doctor and they are conferring with the people that performed the MRI. It seems to Skiles that there is no ligament damage
> 
> They looked at some tape (not the whole game tape) and the players gave some positive feedback on what they should have done. He doesn't exactly feel the players quit on him but they've comeback from 20 points down. However he felt there was no way they were going to win last night.
> 
> He talked about the Tyson finger incident. He said he waited to see what the league was going to do (which was a fine) and he's going to sleep on it for one more night to decide what he should do with Tyson. Skiles admitted that Tyson said he was sorry and knew he was wrong for doing it when Skiles took him out.
> 
> eh I'll probably get the audio later.


thanks spongy. I like the lack of bad news about Deng. Hopefully it's a short-term thing and so far the news has been encouraging.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: Scott Skiles on ESPN radio.*

thanks spongy! if they re-run the segment and you can get audio that would be awesome.

espn1000 sportscenter update just now said Deng _could be_ headed to the Injured List - so that's five games...first game back would be @ clippers on 3/13. 

not good. :sad:


----------



## El Chapu

*Re: Scott Skiles on ESPN radio.*

AP- Chicago forward Tyson Chandler was fined $10,000 by the NBA on Wednesday, one day after making an obscene gesture toward an official during the Bulls' loss to the Houston Rockets. 

With 3:24 left in the third quarter Tuesday night, Chandler lost his cool and drew a technical. He made an obscene gesture in the direction of referee Sean Corbin after being called for a foul. 

``It really had nothing to do with the ref. It was more of frustration for me and my teammates. I'm sorry I took it out on the ref,'' Chandler said after the game. 

Chandler is averaging a team-best 9.2 rebounds and 7.4 points for Chicago


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: Scott Skiles on ESPN radio.*



mizenkay said:


> thanks spongy! if they re-run the segment and you can get audio that would be awesome.
> 
> espn1000 sportscenter update just now said Deng _could be_ headed to the Injured List - so that's five games...first game back would be @ clippers on 3/13.
> 
> not good. :sad:


I doubt they replay it, they lost an hour or so due to White Sox baseball.

Skiles said they were putting him on Injured list (if I can recall correctly) and they might look for guys for a ten day contract.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: Scott Skiles on ESPN radio.*



El Chapu said:


> AP- Chicago forward Tyson Chandler was fined $10,000 by the NBA on Wednesday, one day after making an obscene gesture toward an official during the Bulls' loss to the Houston Rockets.
> 
> With 3:24 left in the third quarter Tuesday night, Chandler lost his cool and drew a technical. He made an obscene gesture in the direction of referee Sean Corbin after being called for a foul.
> 
> ``It really had nothing to do with the ref. It was more of frustration for me and my teammates. I'm sorry I took it out on the ref,'' Chandler said after the game.
> 
> Chandler is averaging a team-best 9.2 rebounds and 7.4 points for Chicago


Chandler tends to be very honest in his comments. I like it. Not a canned apology.

If it WAS the ref, I'd bet it would come out a lot more watered-down, too.

The Deng news is very good too.

Can I sticky this thread? Spongy does a quality job on it, as do other contributors, and it's a great feature to keep us updated, esp. those of us who don't have access to ESPN 1000.


----------



## ChiBron

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

ignore....wrong thread.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Kirk on the road trip : 
 
Sorry about the crackling noise. 136kb 17 secs 

Skiles on why we have a decent road record : 290kb 40 secs 

Skiles Yesterday 3.56mb 1:07min. thanks to Comcast Sports Net


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*



spongyfungy said:


> Kirk on the road trip :
> 
> Sorry about the crackling noise. 136kb 17 secs
> 
> Skiles on why we have a decent road record : 290kb 40 secs
> 
> Skiles Yesterday 3.56mb 1:07min. thanks to Comcast Sports Net



Awesome stuff! Thanks!

(who the heck is sungho ko?)


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*



Showtyme said:


> Awesome stuff! Thanks!
> 
> (who the heck is sungho ko?)


 That's my name, yo. 

And I forgot to get Skiles yesterday. oh well.


----------



## HAWK23

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

wrong thread

lol


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

happy saint patricks day! 

:lucky:

scott skiles will be on espn1000 at *4pm cst
*



they're broadcasting from a bar in indiana today!


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Scott Skiles radio show 11:29 min 5.65mb 

I didn't listen because this steroid hearing is so engrossing but I'm sure he's talked about the injuries.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Comcast Sportsnet Report on Bulls 3-22-05

Thanks to Comcast for a) hosting and b) for the report. Please wait five minutes after this post as I'm still uploading.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

hey *spongarama!* skiles coming up @ 4:05 pm CST!!!


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*



mizenkay said:


> hey *spongarama!* skiles coming up @ 4:05 pm CST!!!


 Skiles Radio Show 4.34mb 9:29 min

Nocioni will start in Boston again. He doesn't want to overwork Luol.

Harry addressed the Sam Smith article about trading Skiles to Orlando for a draft pick and Scott said he saw the article.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Bulls: Skiles and Gordon give postgame reaction from the Charlotte game (3/31)

Comcast Sportsnet

Since it's gameday I'm pretty sure Skiles isn't coming on this week. He probably was on Tuesday but I didn't listen.


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

thanks again for all this. it helps us who aren't in the area.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

So I was hoping Skiles would be on the radio today at 4 PM (usually on Thursday but they played last night) and sure enough he was on. 

Skiles Radio Show 4.19mb 12:12 min (I'm going to try to be a bit more descriptive in my filenaming instead of skiles.mp3 all the time.)

Very interesting segment today. Mac asked some good questions for once and brought up Paxson chewing out KC concerning Skiles's contract situation. 

Also Lacy was on the Score today on Telander's show. oh boy what an acid trip he is.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*



spongyfungy said:


> Also Lacy was on the Score today on Telander's show. oh boy what an acid trip he is.


thanks as always spongy! what is lacy's bag? did you catch the other night in the charlotte postgame comments how skiles said "_as usual lacy,_ you are getting waaaayyy ahead of yourself" about a question re: ben?

it was funny. he just took him down like 5 pegs but then basically agreed with him.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

great googly moogly. The game went extra innings so no coach. they are replaying the reinsdorf interview soon.

plus a loss to the Indians.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

heads up. skiles on mac jurko and harry today @ 4pm cst/5pm est.

i am guessing he will need to address the curry situation in some way since the news is already on the tribune site as well as the lead news item on the hot list this afternoon.


http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp

streaming audio for those not in the chicago area and who can't wait for mr. spongy.

*AND THIS JUST IN... LACY BANKS on espn the HOTLIST at 4:30EST/3:30CST*


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Antonio Davis on the Score.

I captured the Lacy segment on ESPNnews but the file got corrupted.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

I compiled all the audio and it's all neatly placed in this post!
Score Report : Curry report from the score 446kb 57secs
Score Report : Duhon if he has been in contact with Curry 46sec
Score Report : Gordon on what Curry means to the team 256kb32secs
Score Report : Gordon on Curry 326kb 41sec
Antonio Davis on the Score with Telander, Mulligan, Buffone 9:53min
Scott Skiles on ESPN radio 11:31 min 4.61mb

You MUST get videolan to play the Lacy Banks file. Windows media player will not play it. You can get this program at www.videolan.org
Lacy on ESPNews : The Hot List 1.21mb 7 min.  Right click this and save target as. Don't stream it.

When it comes to Mr. Banks, I'll quote Skiles "As usual Lacy, you're getting way ahead of yourself"

It's a media frenzy today. I've got 6 things on at once.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

SKILES!!! has the flu today. so I think he didn't do his show. He left the Berto Center early.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

<a href="http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/media/video/bulls/bullsprepA0425_Medium.wmv" class="homepage-news-items">Bulls: The team prepares for Game 2 against the Wizards - Part 1 (4/25)</a>
<a href="http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/media/video/bulls/bullsprepB0425_Medium.wmv" class="homepage-news-items"><img src="http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/images/main-news-video-bullet.gif" width="17" height="15" hspace="0" vspace="0" border="0"></a>
<a href="http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/media/video/bulls/bullsprepB0425_Medium.wmv" class="homepage-news-items">Bulls: The team prepares for Game 2 against the Wizards - Part 2 (4/25)</a>
<a href="http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/media/video/bears/benson0425_Medium.wmv" class="homepage-news-items"><img src="http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/images/main-news-video-bullet.gif" width="17" height="15" hspace="0" vspace="0" border="0"></a>
<a href="http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/media/video/bears/benson0425_Medium.wmv" class="homepage-news-items">Bears: Top draft pick Cedric Benson is introduced at Halas Hall (4/25)</a>
<a href="http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/media/video/bulls/tyson0425_Medium.wmv" class="homepage-news-items"><img src="http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/images/main-news-video-bullet.gif" width="17" height="15" hspace="0" vspace="0" border="0"></a>
<a href="http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/media/video/bulls/tyson0425_Medium.wmv" class="homepage-news-items">Bulls: Tyson Chandler's Game 1 performance is discussed (4/25)</a>
<a href="http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/media/video/bulls/wizards0425_Medium.wmv" class="homepage-news-items"><img src="http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/images/main-news-video-bullet.gif" width="17" height="15" hspace="0" vspace="0" border="0"></a>
<a href="http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/media/video/bulls/wizards0425_Medium.wmv" class="homepage-news-items">Bulls: Wizards players give their take on Nocioni's Game 1 performance (4/25)</a>

all videos on Comcast sportsnet's website http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/video.asp?category=bulls


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Scott Skiles Show 4/29/05 4.48 megs 9:33 min


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

thanks spongy. as always.


and guys be sure to check out comcast sportsnet multimedia for more video.

including a sit down interview with ben gordon


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

*skiles will be on today. at 5:25 CT.*

they've been talking about the game on mac jurko and harry, taking calls. some guy calls in and wonders why "lawrence fishburne" hasn't been playing more. hilarious.

also - donyell marshall was at the game last night - something i didn't read in the papers today.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

more media in case you missed it:

bill wennington was interviewed about the game on mike and mike today - click cut like a knife link for the audio.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Oooh they got Scottie good at the end.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

oops I forgot to post the radio show. Here it is


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

I'll have the sitdown paxson interview that was on comcast. Paxson said he wanted a tall defensive guard and a frontline player who can score from the perimeter.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

<table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="552"> <tbody><tr> <td align="right" valign="top" width="75">







</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">GM John Paxson on Curry/Chandler returning next season (5/16)</td> </tr>  <tr> <td align="right" valign="top" width="75">







</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">GM John Paxson outlines Skiles' importance to the Bulls team (5/16)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="right" valign="top" width="75">







</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">GM John Paxson on Tyson Chandler's offseason regimen (5/16)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="right" valign="top" width="75">







</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">GM John Paxson on Reinsdorf's involvement in basketball decisions (5/16)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="right" valign="top" width="75">







</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">Exclusive interview with Bulls GM John Paxson- Part One (5/15)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="right" valign="top" width="75">







</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">Exclusive interview with Bulls GM John Paxson- Part Two (5/15)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Showtyme

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

I haven't had a chance to listen to all of this, but I expect it's all good stuff. Not to be self-promoting (and spongy's done all the work for this thread), but it should be interesting to track the interview tones from Pax and Skiles as the offseason continues.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

 Bulls: Scott Skiles discusses his coaching future with the Bulls (6/1)


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

 Bulls: Scott Skiles reinforces that he won't negotiate a new contract in-season (6/2)


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/1/215/keithglass.mp3

posting the link to the interview separately for the record.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Skiles interview on the Score (june 7th), in two parts



part one: http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/1/218/skiles1.mp3

part two: http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/1/218/skiles2.mp3


----------



## Wynn

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*



mizenkay said:


> Skiles interview on the Score (june 7th), in two parts
> 
> 
> 
> part one: http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/1/218/skiles1.mp3
> 
> part two: http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/1/218/skiles2.mp3


I've been out of Chicago for a long time, but is Mike North always like this? I can't imagine why a guest would ever come on his show. I've got to say, Skiles handled himself very well. Am not happy with the fact that the negotiations broke down.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

<table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" height="128" width="569"> <tbody><tr><td align="right" valign="top"></td> <td align="left" valign="top">Bulls: Scott Skiles' agent speaks out on Chicago Tribune Live - Part One (6/6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="right" valign="top"></td> <td align="left" valign="top">Bulls: Scott Skiles' agent speaks out on Chicago Tribune Live - Part Two (6/6)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Help me out here guys. Tell me if this works : 

Full Skiles press conference

Chicago Bulls Executive Vice President of Basketball Operations John Paxson


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

fantastic spongy! yes, they both work.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

pax interview on the score this morning.

http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/1/219/paxson1.mp3

http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/1/219/paxson2.mp3

http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/1/219/paxson3.mp3


----------



## Good Hope

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Boy,

Pax tells it like it is!

A few amazing things from the interview: 

The offer on the floor on Friday was the one he accepted Monday night! with a half million sweetening.

He thanked North for softening Skiles up!

He was in constant communication with Reinsdorf.

How many times did he say, "We did this the right way!"? He never sweated, because "we did it the right way"

Somebody hit the nail on the head, saying that Pax didn't ever lowball, while Skiles was thinking, they're coming low, we come in high, then meet in the middle. Anyway, that was Pax's perception.

And, he made a crazy comment about his "never interfering with a coach, but watching him with a critical eye." He said, "I might wonder why Skiles takes Ben out of a certain game...." but he believes in Skiles as the coach for this group.

Great interview. Didn't listen to the last part. I'm crazy for having listened to the first two parts. Thanks a bunch, Miz, for posting.

Maybe, this last interview needs to have a separate thread? Even stickied!


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

***skiles coming up on espn1000 with mac, jurko and harry***



http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

FYI - comcast now has the second part of the jerry interview up on the site.

talks about eddy, bulls restricted FA's and his management style.

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

some new content up at comcast:

reading on-air of a pax statement (exciting!)about avoiding a lockout and a very short interview with ben about the new cba. 

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp


also - pax is on the SCORE today at 3pm. check back later. i will try and post the audible once it's up on their site.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Pax on the Score 7.07.05

part 1) http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/1/289/paxson01.mp3


part 2) http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/1/289/paxson02.mp3


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

heads up!

pax will be on espn1000 in "the next hour" to talk bulls on silvy and carmen's show.

maybe we'll find out a little more about the duhon/curry/chandler situations.

or maybe not!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*



mizenkay said:


> heads up!
> 
> pax will be on espn1000 in "the next hour" to talk bulls on silvy and carmen's show.
> 
> maybe we'll find out a little more about the duhon/curry/chandler situations.
> 
> or maybe not!


Did anyone hear this interview?


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*



Darius Miles Davis said:


> Did anyone hear this interview?



yeah. but i posted the summary in the duhon thread since that one was so active this morning. here it is:

_pax sounded a little caffeinated, but here's a quick summary of what he said:

on duhon: 

"i value chris" and it would take "something out of the ordinary for us not to match". acknowledged duhon's ability to run the team and his ability to defend his position. chemistry is important. the fact that duhon had to go to toronto to get a better offer is "just part of the business". 

in terms of eddy and his meeting with pax:

pax laughed and said it wasn't a formal meeting with agents involved. he hadn't seen eddy all summer and just wanted a face to face with him. said they mostly talked about eddy's wedding (pax kinda sounded like he was being almost fatherly here, and wondered aloud if eddy should be getting married!). pax understands that not all the players will work out at the berto in the summer (he said that kirk, ben and luol are "always there") and it sounded to me as if he just wanted to see eddy in person to see how he is.

on tyson and eddy potentially taking the QO:

it's a risk. it's a risk for the bulls if they do and then lose them as UFA's but it's also a risk for the player if they get injured. pax said in terms of eddy they are still waiting for eddy and his agent to present insurance scenarios, that it isn't about eddy's health so much as the insurance. 


overall in terms of eddy and tyson:

trying to find a balance of paying for potential and looking at what they have "actually done" in terms of improvements to their games. 

----

overall pax has his eye set on the long term view for the team. knows they surprised a lot of people last year but "we have a long way to go".

i missed part of it when my realplayer cut out. anybody else hear it and want to add?
_


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*



mizenkay said:


> yeah. but i posted the summary in the duhon thread since that one was so active this morning. here it is:
> 
> _pax sounded a little caffeinated, but here's a quick summary of what he said:
> 
> on duhon:
> 
> "i value chris" and it would take "something out of the ordinary for us not to match". acknowledged duhon's ability to run the team and his ability to defend his position. chemistry is important. the fact that duhon had to go to toronto to get a better offer is "just part of the business".
> 
> in terms of eddy and his meeting with pax:
> 
> pax laughed and said it wasn't a formal meeting with agents involved. he hadn't seen eddy all summer and just wanted a face to face with him. said they mostly talked about eddy's wedding (pax kinda sounded like he was being almost fatherly here, and wondered aloud if eddy should be getting married!). pax understands that not all the players will work out at the berto in the summer (he said that kirk, ben and luol are "always there") and it sounded to me as if he just wanted to see eddy in person to see how he is.
> 
> on tyson and eddy potentially taking the QO:
> 
> it's a risk. it's a risk for the bulls if they do and then lose them as UFA's but it's also a risk for the player if they get injured. pax said in terms of eddy they are still waiting for eddy and his agent to present insurance scenarios, that it isn't about eddy's health so much as the insurance.
> 
> 
> overall in terms of eddy and tyson:
> 
> trying to find a balance of paying for potential and looking at what they have "actually done" in terms of improvements to their games.
> 
> ----
> 
> overall pax has his eye set on the long term view for the team. knows they surprised a lot of people last year but "we have a long way to go".
> 
> i missed part of it when my realplayer cut out. anybody else hear it and want to add?
> _


Thanks Miz. :clap:


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

*670 AM

David Schuster's One-On-One with Bulls GM John Paxson*
Bulls GM John Paxson sat down with David Schuster to discuss, among other things, the contract situations of Chris Duhon, Eddy Curry, and Tyson Chandler. John also shed some light on the new collective bargaining agreement, and how it has effected free agency.
Attachment(s):
<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td></td> <td>paxschu01.mp3</td> </tr><tr> <td></td> <td>paxschu02.mp3</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Video1

Video2

Video3

MAJOR shoutout to *spongyfungy!* for doing something technical that is beyond me so we can see these. 

the bulls site has them up but the NBA has blacked them out for viewers outside the "bulls area". 

don't they know they have fans worldwide who are interested in seeing these? 

so here you go...the latest propaganda...enjoy!!


fyi, here is the original link: http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/bulls_multimedia.html


----------



## bullsville

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Miz, none of the 3 links worked for me.


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*



bullsville said:


> Miz, none of the 3 links worked for me.



oh dear. well. i was able to view them using *real player* if that helps.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Thanks, it worked when I opened the links with Real Player.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

If you guys don't want to go to the score website and go through radio mat, here's the direct link : http://tuner1.dc1.sonixtream.com/playlists/670thescore/670thescoreWSCRAM.asx


----------



## mizenkay

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Pax interview on The Score from 9/7/06:

http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/1/429/john_paxson1.mp3

http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/1/429/john_paxson2.mp3


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Reinsdorf 8:20 AM Monday on the Score. probably will talk mostly about the Sox.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*



spongyfungy said:


> Reinsdorf 8:20 AM Monday on the Score. probably will talk mostly about the Sox.


Could we change the title of this thread from "ESPN" to "ESPN/Score" or "Chicago Radio" or "Chicago Media" or something like that?

UNCLE JERRY may be on THE SCORE now more than ESPN since the Sox are switching stations.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

yeah we should. The thread started because Skiles' radio show was on espn radio.








New team member Darius Songaila talks about playing the Bulls (9/23)of the media item here


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

 Bulls: Kerry Sayers explains how Curry might have to take a DNA test (9/27)

Sam Smith discusses Eddy Curry's heart condition and contract (9/28)


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*


Chandler on Curry


Skiles on Curry


Antonio Davis on Curry


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*



spongyfungy said:



> Chandler on Curry
> 
> Skiles on Curry
> 
> Antonio Davis on Curry


I can't get any of these to open Spongy.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

works for me...hmm


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*



spongyfungy said:


> works for me...hmm


Yeah, it works on my mac by not my pc.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

they are talking about Curry on the score right now


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*



kukoc4ever said:


> they are talking about Curry on the score right now


:wave:


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Skiles : oops, one of your teammates is gone (small soundbite)

Isiah on Eddy (rabbit ears channel 5 static)


<table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="552"> <tbody><tr><td align="right" valign="top" width="75">







</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">Gordon, Hinrich and Deng react to losing Eddy Curry and Antonio Davis (10/4)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="right" valign="top" width="75">







</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">John Paxson further clarifies why he had to trade Eddy Curry (10/4)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="right" valign="top" width="75">







</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">John Paxson explains how the Bulls handled the situation with Curry (10/3)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Bulls NBA.com preview (9/30)


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

<table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="552"> <tbody><tr><td align="right" valign="top" width="75">







</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">Scott Skiles says the new players need to learn how to play harder (10/10)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="right" valign="top" width="75">







</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">Skiles and Duhon look forward to the new players joining the team (10/5)</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: ESPN Radio Updates (Skiles, Pax, whoever is on)*

Good 'ol Red Kerr is on THE SCORE right now.


----------



## narek

Kirk is going to be on the score sometime between 11 and noon today.


----------



## mizenkay

http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/1/523/johnpaxson.mp3

pax on the score nov. 2nd

thanks for the heads up on the kirk interview, narek!

TIM GROVER is on the phone RIGHT now on the SCORE.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Tim Grover is on THE SCORE right now. SHould be interesting.


"Ephedra has never been detected in Eddy's bloodstream"

BTW, THE SCORE should be a great source for Bulls information from 10-12 central time. Brian Hanley is one of the hosts and he's the Suntimes Bulls beat writer. Should be able to get some good inside info.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Wow. Now "Captain" Kirk Hinrich is on THE SCORE.

Listen up!


----------



## mizenkay

kukoc4ever said:


> Wow. Now "Captain" Kirk Hinrich is on THE SCORE.
> 
> Listen up!



nice cheesy intro!

where is he calling from? his car?


----------



## mizenkay

interesting pax quote at the very end of the interview...


_"i wake up every morning thinking about KG"_

wonder if the wife is cool with that!?

:smilewink


----------



## narek

mizenkay said:


> interesting pax quote at the very end of the interview...
> 
> 
> _"i wake up every morning thinking about KG"_
> 
> wonder if the wife is cool with that!?
> 
> :smilewink


Hey, if it was Boers and Bernstein interview, they'd have asked him. Or called her and asked. :biggrin:


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles yesterday


----------



## mizenkay

comcast has some new video content posted.

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp


top three items dated 11/1


----------



## bullsville

kukoc4ever said:


> Tim Grover is on THE SCORE right now. SHould be interesting.
> 
> 
> *"Ephedra has never been detected in Eddy's bloodstream"*
> 
> BTW, THE SCORE should be a great source for Bulls information from 10-12 central time. Brian Hanley is one of the hosts and he's the Suntimes Bulls beat writer. Should be able to get some good inside info.


Duh, Tim... if Ephedra had ever been detected in Eddy's bloodstream, we wouldn't be having this discussion because he would be a known Ephedra user and you wouldn't be on the radio defending yourself.

Not to accuse Eddy or Tim of anything, but that comment seems similar to "I did not have sexual relations with that woman".

Did Grover mention anything else about suing for Defamation of Character?


----------



## narek

bullsville said:


> Duh, Tim... if Ephedra had ever been detected in Eddy's bloodstream, we wouldn't be having this discussion because he would be a known Ephedra user and you wouldn't be on the radio defending yourself.
> 
> Not to accuse Eddy or Tim of anything, but that comment seems similar to "I did not have sexual relations with that woman".
> 
> Did Grover mention anything else about suing for Defamation of Character?


Not in the part that I heard. But he did say he had a good relationship with Pax.


----------



## spongyfungy

McGraw on NBATV tonight


----------



## mizenkay

chris duhon coming up in a few minutes on the silvy and carmen show on espn1000

http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp


----------



## spongyfungy

Today is Scott Skiles show on MJH 1000.


----------



## mizenkay

* skiles up NEXT on espn1000*


----------



## spongyfungy

well I didn't really pay attention to the interview. I think I recorded a chunk of it. 

Skiles Show. wma 1.12mb

If Kirk can't go against the Nets, he'll try to go the next game.


----------



## spongyfungy

Chandler on the score


----------



## fl_flash

spongyfungy said:


> Chandler on the score


Who was that doing the interview? I'm not familiar with the Chicago sports radio personalities... He was funny... I liked when he was talking about the Bobcats and the Bulls comming back from 25 down. How much improved they (the Bobcats) were and how they were, what, undefeated right now. Hellooooooo... the Bulls beat them.... remember?

Thanks for the link tho!


----------



## spongyfungy

The WGN radio interview of Pax is up. 

http://www.wgnradio.com/weblog/archives/podsports/2005/11/sports_podcast_1.html

Paxson is on halfway after the Jim Hendry interview.


----------



## spongyfungy

The Score interview :








*General Manager John Paxson talks with The Mike North Morning Show (November 2nd)*
John Paxson chatted with Mike North about his young basketball team the Chicago Bulls. John spoke with Mike about the situation regarding Eddy Curry and his health, the trade and the reason why they traded him. John spoke on the testing policy they planned on using for Eddy condition. In addition, Mike questioned John about what his young team will have to do to win ball games this year and get back to the playoffs. Paxson spoke on his new ball players that came over from New York, he spoke about Antonio Davis and losing his leadership. John also mentioned his guards and wings that need to step up because of the lost of the inside game.
Attachment(s):
<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr><td></td> <td>johnpaxson.mp3</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## Soulful Sides

Mike North just announced his opinion that the Bulls will win another NBA championship sometime within the next 4 years. All the ingredients are there he says, plus the two high draft picks next year and the ability to add free agents as needed to the team.


----------



## narek

Mike Sweetney was on with North this morning for a brief chat, don't know if they'll put it up on their web or not. Sweetney said the trade was hard at first, but his new teammates welcomed him warmly and John Thompson told him this would be a better fit for him. He called Thompson his mentor. Sweetney also said he has someone coming in to cook him more healthful foods. And a play were he took an outside shot at some point in the game was designed for him (I didn't listen last night so I'm not quite sure what play they were referencing).


----------



## truebluefan

Soulful Sides said:


> Mike North just announced his opinion that the Bulls will win another NBA championship sometime within the next 4 years. All the ingredients are there he says, plus the two high draft picks next year and the ability to add free agents as needed to the team.


What you just said in that short paragraph is exactly why I am not excited if the bulls take a step backwards this year. We are young, we have pieces. We have draft picks, we have money. 

It's a matter of John doing the right moves. I know to some on here that is exactly why they are concerned, but not me. 

kudos to Spongy for keeping us updated with the media! Very much appreciated.


----------



## david123

i would trust a 3 year old monkey over the bigoted, imbecile, douche that is mike north.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

The Score updates say Duhon is questionable for tonight's game, did not practice


----------



## Zeb

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> The Score updates say Duhon is questionable for tonight's game, did not practice


I guarantee you Duhon won't be playing tonight.


----------



## ndistops

Zeb said:


> I guarantee you Duhon won't be playing tonight.


I would bet on the world ending tonight before I'd bet on Chris Duhon suiting up for the Bulls tonight.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest

Gah, I don't know why I typed 'tonight', my fault


----------



## mizenkay

*reminder - skiles will be on espn1000 today on the "mac jurko and harry" show at 4pm CT/ 5pm ET.*


http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp


----------



## mizenkay

bump - skiles coming up in a minute...


----------



## mizenkay

bits from the show:

"at least we didn't have a total meltdown last night like we did against golden state"

bulls have to conquer all the "stupid fouls" - thought the first two calls on kirk could have gone either way, but most of the fouls last night were mistakes on our part.

thought the refs may have swallowed their whistles late in the game to benefit portland. 

as far as tim thomas not playing and the stories in the press about wanting to be traded:

" the insinuation is that the phone is ringing off the hook with suitors" (and it's not)

has a hard time dealing with timmy's "non-chalance" and can't accept this attitude. all the coaches including himself and including pax have spoken to him about it. says the opportunity is wide open for thomas, but it's up to him.

****


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles Show 1.26MB 8:32 min WMA format

I liked the last line, as if he was proud of it.

which is better : wma or mp3 ?


----------



## spongyfungy

I couldn't record it this week. He was on earlier than usual. 

He said they worked extra hard in practice and it was nice to be back in Chicago. 

He changed his stance on the Tim Thomas benching a bit. Skiles says Tim wasn't with the team during the practices because of family issues he doesn't want to divulge. He said that it was up to Tim whether he wants to help the bulls or not. Then Skiles said, which I found curious, that hopefully they can _reconcile _all this. 

Skiles is playing it off as a non-issue but apparently it is. reconcile as in, they had a falling out, I assume.

then made a joke about the Terrell Owens issue.


----------



## UMfan83

Just thought I'd report I caught Paxson calling in to the Bulls post game show on AM 1000 following the Bulls win over the Rockets. The topic of discussion for the postgame show had somehow drifted towards Eddy Curry and the circumstances that got him released. Apparently, a long time caller called in and in so many words accused Paxson of some shady business regarding the Curry trade. Pax called in and reaffirmed more of the same stuff he said on the day Curry was traded. Basically that they didn't want to endanger a player, and since they didn't get the information they needed, they had to trade him away. 

Nothing earth shaking, but it was cool to hear Pax call in and defend the team from ignorance.


----------



## spongyfungy

UMfan83 said:


> Just thought I'd report I caught Paxson calling in to the Bulls post game show on AM 1000 following the Bulls win over the Rockets. The topic of discussion for the postgame show had somehow drifted towards Eddy Curry and the circumstances that got him released. Apparently, a long time caller called in and in so many words accused Paxson of some shady business regarding the Curry trade. Pax called in and reaffirmed more of the same stuff he said on the day Curry was traded. Basically that they didn't want to endanger a player, and since they didn't get the information they needed, they had to trade him away.
> 
> Nothing earth shaking, but it was cool to hear Pax call in and defend the team from ignorance.


 Some may call it petty. 

Not me. I was stunned that he called but then he's not above radio since he did pbp with funk.


----------



## Showtyme

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles Show 1.26MB 8:32 min WMA format
> 
> I liked the last line, as if he was proud of it.
> 
> which is better : wma or mp3 ?


Both play okay for me, but I like mp3 a little bit better because I can store it into a Chicago Bulls playlist in iTunes a little bit more easily. Nevermind that the entire capture might be against fair use copyright rules anyway.

Thanks for always doing this; it's such a huge help for those of us away from Chicago media.


----------



## mizenkay

heads up for the spongyman - skiles will be on the mac, jurko and harry show today at his usual time - 4pm CT/5pm ET.


----------



## mizenkay

skiles on espn1000 at the top of the hour.




http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp


----------



## El Chapu

Any recap?


----------



## spongyfungy

El Chapu said:


> Any recap?


well, I was in my car so I couldn't record. I'll catch the rerack at 5 or 6 PM. 

interesting interesting comments from Skiles.


----------



## ScottMay

spongyfungy said:


> interesting interesting comments from Skiles.


I can't take the suspense any longer -- what did Skiles say that warranted a DOUBLE "interesting"?

Anxiously,

Scott May


----------



## mizenkay

i have to admit i was only semi-listening thinking that the sponge would record it. also i thought people would dial into the show since it is available online. just shut the door to that spacious corner office and plug in the headphones. 

anyway. 

he re-iterated the comments about how people would talk about the 4th Q meltdown vs. the foul discrepancy issue from the knick game. but he didn't really take the refs to task. said the bulls have to do a better job managing that. it is frustrating that our guards don't get the calls when they drive. this has been a concern all season so far, not just in that game. 

said that songaila is battling some nagging injuries - knee, shin - but that he's alot better than he's been showing. in other words, skiles doesn't think he's going to continue this level of play that he will improve.

was pleased with the western road-trip and the wins in texas. 

said - and this is VERY interesting - that with chandler, they kind of keep an eye on him, and can tell by his mood/demeanor prior to a game whether he will really come to play. like it is all mental with chandler. he didn't outright say he was high maintenance, but that's the point he was subtly making. 

oh and skiles said he would pick the bears in the super bowl if it came down to bears v. colts (but he's become a huge colts fan these days - and grew up cheering for the bears)

i know there was more, that's what i remember.


----------



## narek

mizenkay said:


> i have to admit i was only semi-listening thinking that the sponge would record it. also i thought people would dial into the show since it is available online. just shut the door to that spacious corner office and plug in the headphones.


I had someone call me in the middle of it.

One thing I do remember - he was asked who on the Bulls would make a good coach, and he said Duhon. Big surprise, eh? :banana: He said Duhon sees the entire floor better than everyone else on the team.


----------



## spongyfungy

you know what happened? they replayed a Paul Konerko interview instead. I was driving in my car so I was half-listening as well. I dropped the ball on that one. The commute was terrible.

The Chandler point miz pointed out and the Chris Duhon point narek wrote were the interesting points (I think). Songaila didn't come into camp in shape because of the free agency but that he's steadily improving. 

Only the dumb questions stick out in my head. like the Bears Colts one.

I got one clip not worth uploading, just transcribing : 

Harry wanted to focus on the positive and talked about the road wins in Texas and Skiles said "You got to take that and like it but we just got the lead last night and blew it. And the guys felt bad today. We've done a good job with the lead so far this year and kind of weathering the storm at the end of the game and wehn the other team makes a run and last night it got away from us"


----------



## spongyfungy

Also that he doesn't buy the whole "back to back" games as an excuse to losing to the Knicks.

Oh yeah, Skiles touched on making 30 more FG's than the opponents but our record doesn't show it. Mainly due to the fact that our FT differential is horrible.


----------



## spongyfungy

<table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="552"> <tbody><tr><td align="right" valign="top" width="75">







</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">Tyson Chandler and Kirk Hinrich injury status is updated (12/6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="right" valign="top" width="75">







</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">Chris Duhon says the Bulls can't get away with mediocre effort (12/6)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="right" valign="top" width="75">







</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">Scott Skiles and Ben Gordon react to Monday's loss to Dallas (12/5)</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
 courtesy of comcast sportsnet Chicago


----------



## mizenkay

skiles will be on the mac, jurko and harry show today at 4pm CT

http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp


----------



## mizenkay

skiles up next.

kirk practiced today. most likely will play friday. 

ben sat out practice and went for an MRI on the right knee.

tyson practiced then went to the doctor about the breathing issue.

this just from the sportscenter update.


----------



## spongyfungy

Scott Skiles Show (8:55) 2.66mb mp3


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

spongyfungy said:


> Scott Skiles Show (8:55) 2.66mb mp3


Whoa. Skiles actually said that Ben's defense yesterday was "excellent." That's a new one. I was worried that Ben would be that much further into the doghouse after yesterday's turnoverfest, but here's Skiles praising him.


----------



## narek

Ron Adams was on the score between 3:30 and 4 today - I caught the tail end on my way home.

He said Noch is shooting better because his legs are fresh, this was Noch's first summer off in about 8 years and it made a huge difference. He said Noch is always working to make his shot better. He called the Magic game "fun" and wished they had played it at the UC for the fans. He said the Lakers are playing better than when we played them in LA and he expects Kobe to want to show his stuff tonight because of Pippen's honor. Bernstein asked him about the third quarter blues - the time when the Bulls start blowing their leads. Adams said part of the problem is leadership. The coach can call a time out to try to get things on the right path, but they need someone on the floor to take the lead and be vocal. He called Duhon a natural leader, and Chandler an emotional leader, and Kirk the steady guy out on the floor. But they're looking for someone to take the lead on the floor in those moments. He said coming back needs to be on the shoulders on the players and they miss AD and Griffin in times like that. 

I did't get the start, and this is all from memory 1 1/2 hours later. Adams sounded very thoughtful and took the time to think about the answers he gave.


----------



## mizenkay

*Pax will be on The Score today at 11am CT*



http://www.670thescore.com/


----------



## truebluefan

mizenkay said:


> *Pax will be on The Score today at 11am CT*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.670thescore.com/


:greatjob: I have it on, and I am waiting.


----------



## GB

Now this is interesting:

Tim Thomas for Tayshawn Prince trade in the works.

Oh, and a Hinrich for Wade trade too, but he needs Miami to sweeten the pot some more.

Interesting...wants Artest back, Indiana only wants a second rounder and few of our posters to become Pacers fans...hmmm....


----------



## step

I'm too lazy to check how far behind that is, anyone know the GMT adjustment on that?


----------



## mizenkay

step said:


> I'm too lazy to check how far behind that is, anyone know the GMT adjustment on that?


it's now 10:58 am in chicago, if that helps.

and you can click the link i provided and listen via the internet.


----------



## mizenkay

GB said:


> Now this is interesting:
> 
> Tim Thomas for Tayshawn Prince trade in the works.
> 
> Oh, and a Hinrich for Wade trade too, but he needs Miami to sweeten the pot some more.
> 
> Interesting...wants Artest back, Indiana only wants a second rounder and few of our posters to become Pacers fans...hmmm....




shut up.

:smilewink


----------



## step

Cheers. *keeps a mental note that you are 16hrs behind*


----------



## GB

mizenkay said:


> shut up.
> 
> :smilewink


Did that already. For five months.

You know how hard it is to hold it all in for that long? 




Is there silence on your stream...or do I need to restart it?


----------



## mizenkay

GB said:


> Did that already. For five months.
> 
> You know how hard it is to hold it all in for that long?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there silence on your stream...or do I need to restart it?




restart. i'm hearing him fine.

reality is we lack size. reality reality reality.


----------



## truebluefan

> We lack size but we compete.
> 
> Scott does a good job in finding lineups that work.
> 
> Has not addressed lack of size, maybe this year or draft. Everyone is looking for size.
> 
> Chandler? Struggling. Physical and playing. He is at a loss with tysons defense. Understands his offense. Rebounding and defending. Has not challenged as much. Has complained about breathing a little bit. Hopefully he will rebound above the rim and dominate again.
> 
> We do not have the perfect player.
> 
> We have bunch of pretty good role type players and no star unless Hinrich gets the respect he thinks he deserved. We do not have the name player or go to guy. Happy with Skiles. Attention to detail accountabilty. Some players cant play for Scott. Always factor that in with any talk on trades. We have a long way to go but we can do things in the future.
> 
> TT?? Touchy situation. Best interest of the team. Tim is not a bad guy. We needed to tighten up concept of team. Tim was in the deal because of numbers. We hoped that Tim would come in and make a differnce Deng and noc were outplaying him in practice and games. Think about Bulls first. Tim is talented, other teams may want him. Mid december to Feb we may get him to a place he wants to go.
> 
> Look back at the teams the last 25 years had a star player or two. First team nba, Detroit has a star in Wallace(ben) Be realistic, we need a great player. Of course. A player can win games for you and get respect of officials. Look at the good teams now. Good players are not traded very often. Carter was traded, wanted to leave. Be patient and maybe the right situation comes along. Until then you build the team the best way we can. He is proud of our guys. We comete and he can live with that until we can make changes to make our team better.



I noticed he mentioned a couple of things that I have said all along, TT was being out played and the second point was, we are a team of role players.


----------



## GB

> Some players cant play for Scott. Always factor that in with any talk on trades.


We should do that on this board.


----------



## truebluefan

everything I wrote in the quotes is what pax said.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Chicago Bulls General Manager John Paxton joins Mike Mulligan and Doug Buffone (December 14)*
John Paxson General Manager of the Chicago Bulls talks about how competitive his team has become and what he thinks about star players.
Attachment(s):
<table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr><td></td> <td>paxton.mp3</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## mizenkay

oh no. they really spelled it *Paxton*. so lame.


anyway, there's some new video content up at the comcastsportsnet site.

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/video.asp?category=bulls

including stuff from the pippen ceremony, kirk on being talked about for the olympics and some heat postgame comments.


----------



## spongyfungy

almost forgot. Skiles should be on today?

yep. listen live ESPN Radio 1000 Chicago


----------



## spongyfungy

Scott Skiles show. actually it's more like a segment. 3.25MB 48kbps MP3 9:28min

I think Paxson was on ESPN earlier today. I hope they replay it so I can record and we can argue some more.


----------



## mizenkay

program alert:

skiles will be on espn1000 *TODAY* at 4pm CT...and apparently is in a really bad mood!

gee, d'ya think?


----------



## mizenkay

haha. leading up to the interview they're talking about "The Shining"...

_Skiles: today i'm very much like Jack!

win or lose we analyze what we did. today we had a lot of what we did poorly. then we went after it in practice. 

it's not even about winning a game like that, the way we played was unacceptable. 

still searching for consistency

knight and wallace have really played well against us last year and this year. had a hard time defending brevin's jumpshots

you gotta talk to the media when you do well and when you do poorly. staff is trying to understand where the momentum shift is coming from (comparing the start v. boston versus last night) we have to be sharp, when we don't have it we can be beaten by anybody

about FT's: we're very young. don't want to keep using this an excuse. we have to put it in perspective. this is a mans game, you got to step up to the line and shoot FT w/ confidence. 

what about a deal to improve the team? john is working to improve the team. problem is, people want the guys that you don't want to give up.

home record is a glaring problem, need the defensive intensity to compete at home.

cleveland playing better now. difficult matchup. z will hurt you in the post, would rather have him out on the perimeter.

would you have sat kobe last night after 3? what if it were ben? skiles gives' kobe credit for not going back, if it were me, i might have done what avery did and gotten tossed to rally the team.
_


----------



## ScottMay

Thanks for the recap, miz!

Day 2 of the transit strike has not been kind to Scott May. I waited almost ninety minutes for a Metro North train today while being buffeted by punishing winds coming directly off the Hudson (my station is directly on its banks).

I'm hunkered down in the office waiting for the madness at Grand Central (man, I don't get to go there often enough -- even though it's been a while since the renovation/cleanup, what a freaking spectacular job Jackie O and Co. did with that place) to subside before I attempt to head back home. I am all over craigslist trying to find three live bodies to put in the car so I can drive tomorrow.

I will bet anything that the strike lasts all next week, too. Ugh.


----------



## mizenkay

ScottMay said:


> Thanks for the recap, miz!
> 
> Day 2 of the transit strike has not been kind to Scott May. I waited almost ninety minutes for a Metro North train today while being buffeted by punishing winds coming directly off the Hudson (my station is directly on its banks).
> 
> I'm hunkered down in the office waiting for the madness at Grand Central (man, I don't get to go there often enough -- even though it's been a while since the renovation/cleanup, what a freaking spectacular job Jackie O and Co. did with that place) to subside before I attempt to head back home. I am all over craigslist trying to find three live bodies to put in the car so I can drive tomorrow.
> 
> I will bet anything that the strike lasts all next week, too. Ugh.


you're welcome. i was wondering how you were coping with it. they're talking about sending the union leaders to jail, so yeah, it's going to be a long strike. 

i love the laser light show they do on the ceiling at grand central this time of year. it is a spectacular place. 

good luck with the carpool.


----------



## ScottMay

mizenkay said:


> good luck with the carpool.


My only rule is no farting. People can smoke, chatter incessantly, and/or eat a four course dinner back there. But please, no farting.

Maybe I should add that to the craigslist entry.


----------



## spongyfungy

Scott Skiles Show 9:17 48kbps MP3. I didn't listen at all. I just blindly recorded and cropped.

Miz's recap is good enough for me.


----------



## mizenkay

jeff dickerson and j. hood filling in for the usual suspects today, are _actually talking_ about bulls basketball, lebron and the game today. amazing.


taking your calls too at 312.332.ESPN (3776)


----------



## narek

Skiles on EPN again - picked it up after it started:

Said Ben earned right to adjust to the way defenses are now playing him, and we need to be patient with him and see if he can work his way out of it. Skiles thinks he will.

Sweetney - up and down. This is the most he's been relied upon. He's got good hands, soft hands, moves well - we're asking him to do a lot of things he hasn't done before.


A lot of our fouls are defensive mistakes. Trying to teach them aggressive defensive, and the difference between an aggressive defensive foul and a silly one.

He's trying to teach them we have faith in them, and believe in them but we have to play better.

Being beaten on the free through line a lot.

Ben, Tyson and Mike have to get their percentages up.

Eddie's a good kid - Scott said he'd been put into place by people who knew how things should be done and he's returning the favor.

Suns - unique team. Play 4 guards and Kurt Thomas. Create a lot of match up problems. Any game of Steve Nash is invovled in, he controls pace of game.


----------



## spongyfungy

3 hour practice today..yeech. 

I'll get this one up in a couple hours.


----------



## spongyfungy

Scott Skiles Show 48kbps MP3 10:47 3.7mb


----------



## spongyfungy

Pax comments


----------



## mizenkay

skiles will be on espn1000 today at 4pm CT


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles Show. 3.01mb 8:46min 48kbps MP3 Mono


----------



## mizenkay

recap of skiles on espn1000 (i'm not sure if spongy is around to have recorded it)


-----

_ asked what's the difference with kirk's play lately. doesn't really give an answer except to say he's been playing great, could have had like 21 assists last night if we'd been able to knock down shots.

asked about duhon's "funk". thinks duhon is still adjusting to coming off the bench. was great in the first game (v. bucks) and a few where he hasn't, duhon still adjusting to new role. 

thinks bulls should have won last night. just need to relax and play.

last night was "one of our fouling games". bulls shot the ball better but still lost cause of FT's.

asked about ben as a starter. said bulls are still trying to get "complete" games out of ben. that it's a young player thing. "we love ben". his defense has really improved. ben needs to find a way to work on his fouling and to stay on the floor.

subject of turnovers being reduced lately; spent today at practice will all the perimeter players doing ball handling drills, passing drills, just really fundamental stuff. like catching the ball with two hands. (!)

FT discrepancy in last few games addressed. main issue with not making them is the lack of focus. guys need to step to the line with confidence. we go "en masse" with the FT's. either we make them or we miss them. drives skiles NUTS. thinks as season goes on, we'll make them with better consistency. get your reps in, get your routine down, and FT's will go down. (he made little mention of chandler and wasn't asked about chandlers new "technique")

is sweetney's fitness level and issue with him not being able to stay on the floor. skiles said it's part of it. part is also the foul trouble.

in the three game winning streak skiles felt like the rotation issues were finally settled, and then last night, they had to go away from it because they were "subbing in" by foul trouble.

asked about going forward this season with the guys we have v. making a trade. in skiles mind, this is the team. this is the group we're going to make a run with (this season, not a championship one, mind you) and if circumstances present themselves for pax to make team better, he will.

skiles says he always has to keep "our youth in perspective". _


-----


only other news is that nocioni sat out practice today with a sore neck. (which he received, no doubt when he was fouled on that three, went crashing to the floor, and didn't get the call.)


----------



## mizenkay

pax was on the score this morning on the mike north show.


http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/1/670/paxson_1_13_06.mp3


talks about tyson and the contract and "losing assets" for nothing.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Heavy Bulls/TT talk on the SCORE right now by Suntimes beat writer Hanley.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Looks like they are going to debate talent vs. jib on THE SCORE in a couple minutes.... 

Interesting to hear this debate make its way to the airwaves.... someone/thing is going to get blamed for this losing... the eye is starting to turn to the "right way" philosophy.

http://www.670thescore.com/

Now that the Bears are over the media may look at the Bulls for a couple days, that is until they realize that most of the City is bored to tears by this team, and then turn to spring training.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Some interesting things talked about.

Pax is scouting a lot in Europe and college especially.

They questioned the "character above all" philosophy. Argued that if you had all the character guys that the Bulls do, that you should be able to bring on a baller.

Both also strongly supported getting PP. Said that there are many in the Bulls org that support getting PP. 

I guess that Pax isn't one of them (lukewarm).


----------



## kukoc4ever

Heavy Bulls talk right now with bulls beat writer Hanley on THE SCORE.


http://www.670thescore.com/

They are calling out "Captain Kirk"... saying he needs to be a more vocal leader... they get the sense that while he gives everything on the court... he's not much of a leader off the court.

Say that O is a very quiet guy. Lots of nice things to say about Duhon, saying he's a stand up guy and always there to talk to the media (he's the leader type, IMO, but he's on the bench).


----------



## mizenkay

eddy being interviewed on the score right now!


says he really doesn't hold a grudge about the whole DNA thing. 

and that he's expecting boos tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy

I'm glad they are talking Bulls and all and not the Bears or baseball but Eddy Curry talk just wears me down.


----------



## mizenkay

hey k4e was that you just now on the score??


----------



## kukoc4ever

lol maybe

maybe it was someone else named "kukoc4ever"


----------



## spongyfungy

kukoc4ever said:


> lol maybe
> 
> maybe it was someone else named "kukoc4ever"


 good call btw. It's head and shoulders above the rest of the other callers who have little to no idea what they are talking about.


----------



## MikeDC

Curry quotes:
- I'll always be a Bulls fan

- It was tough for both sides, I think they went into the summer wanting to sign me, and I wanted to be here.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Whatja say?


----------



## mizenkay

here's the eddy interview from today on The Score.

http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/1/675/eddycurry.mp3


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Nice interview. Eddy really is a good guy.


----------



## kukoc4ever

JAMAL is on THE SCORE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay

kukoc4ever said:


> JAMAL is on THE SCORE!!!!!!!!!!



what did he say?


----------



## kukoc4ever

mizenkay said:


> what did he say?


I won't remember all of it... but talked about how he feels he's maturing as a player. Talked about that as a young player coming into the league that the individual things are important, but as you become a veteran the team goals take center stage. Seemed excited about starting at PG tonight, if that's what happens. Talked about how he liked all his coaches... Bill, Skiles, LB, lenny (i think)... no mention of floyd or herb i think.

Said Eddy has no hard feelings towards the Bulls. They know its a business.

They were telling him that he's averaging 20+ off the bench the last few games. Talked about how his shot selected infurated them back in the day.

There was a discussion about bad shot vs good shot, but I don't remember that off hand.

Then he said the Knicks needed a win badly tonight.

He's a polished interview. 

Dan and Terry then both agreed that he is a "tremendous talent." 

Seems like its all coming together for him.


BIG GAME TONITE… I’M OFF TO THE UC.. PEACE!!! !


----------



## spongyfungy

Scott Skiles Show 1-19 3.38mb mp3


----------



## spongyfungy

I heard Kendra is going to be on B&B at 5

Also I accidently deleted a video of Paxson's one-on-one interview with Gail Fisher. Hopefully it shows up on the comcast site. :curse: :curse: 

OMG I also deleted the conference call with AD... :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## mizenkay

this just in off the Score update....


*SCOTT SKILES takes a SICK day and has Jim Boylan conduct practice at the Berto today*

fight and scrap and claw scott!! come on!!

:laugh:


----------



## mizenkay

there is a new feature available (or should i say, kinda buried on the front page) at bulls.com called:













http://www.nba.com/bulls/multimedia/bulls_confidential.html

essentially like a daily sportscenter update - you can read it or play the audio.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Laurence Holmes on THE SCORE right now talking Bulls.

He's lost hope with the team. He does not see light at the end of the tunnel.

He's heard the Cap Space dream before. He heard it from Krause.


----------



## truebluefan

yes he heard it from Krause but then this team is not blown up.


----------



## kukoc4ever

truebluefan said:


> yes he heard it from Krause but then this team is not blown up.


Tell that to him.

Based on our performance this season compared to last, and what we're clearly lacking, I would beg to differ.

I was suprised on how blunt he was. He gave up hope. He does not see this team contending in the east.

I think they are going to be taking some calls in a minute or two... should be interesting.


----------



## remlover

kukoc4ever said:


> Laurence Holmes on THE SCORE right now talking Bulls.
> 
> He's lost hope with the team. He does not see light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> He's heard the Cap Space dream before. He heard it from Krause.



Who cares what Larry Holmes thinks. He is just a radio host.


----------



## unBULLievable

kukoc4ever said:


> Laurence Holmes on THE SCORE right now talking Bulls.
> 
> He's lost hope with the team. He does not see light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> He's heard the Cap Space dream before. He heard it from Krause.



:rotf: 



:frenchy:


----------



## jnrjr79

*FYI: Songaila is on the Score right now*

with Boers and Bernstein


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

*Re: FYI: Songaila is on the Score right now*



jnrjr79 said:


> with Boers and Bernstein


Looking forward to a summary!


----------



## jnrjr79

*Re: FYI: Songaila is on the Score right now*

Is playing the role now he thought he would coming in.

Some players occasionally have had lapses in confidence, but it has gotten better. He doesn't think that is the current problem.

--Interrupted by a phone call at work. Sorry.--

Songaila can trash talk in Russian. It is a "rich" language. He and Kirelinko speak in Russian to each other, but normally just friendly before games, rather than talking trash in games. Maybe during the game they may make a smart remark or two.

Songaila says how to say "I will break you" in Russian.

The biggest problem now is putting 48 minutes together. In the games, there are 5-8 minute lapses where the team stops doing what they are capable of. If that is eliminated, the team should be good.


----------



## bullsville

*Re: FYI: Songaila is on the Score right now*

Well, I guess I'm done being a Bulls fan- if Lawrence Holmes doesn't see the light at the end of the tunnel, what hope do we have? We should just fold the franchise, we are doomed.

More importantly, does Lawrence Holmes dislike Jalen Rose?

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: FYI: Songaila is on the Score right now*

Mulligan and Hanley (Bulls Beat Writer) were talking Bulls today. Going over a list of players to bring in here (harrington, gooden) and doubting how much they would really help the Bulls become great. PP was mentioned, and then the character issue came up, saying he might not fit in. Mulligan called that a "losers mentality." Hanley said he may be a jerk but he'd be "our jerk."


Boers and Bernstein were talking Bulls and claiming that the Bulls are struggling because the "Bulls just aren't very good." Right now they are ripping into the quality of the upcoming draft class.


----------



## spongyfungy

*Re: FYI: Songaila is on the Score right now*

Skiles tommorow on ESPN 1000 5 PM


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: FYI: Songaila is on the Score right now*

David Schuster, the SCORE's Bulls beat reporter, just gave his take on the Bulls.

Says he thinks Gordon is trade bait.

Says there is "no doubt" that Hinrich is going to be resigned.

Also claimed that other than Chandler, Nocioni, Deng and Songalia, don't expect ANY of the bulls frontcourt back next season.


---------


Uncle Jerry will be on around 9:20 AM central on THE SCORE.


----------



## Frankensteiner

*Re: FYI: Songaila is on the Score right now*



kukoc4ever said:


> Uncle Jerry will be on around 9:20 AM central on THE SCORE.


Anything of note?


----------



## kukoc4ever

*Re: FYI: Songaila is on the Score right now*



Frankensteiner said:


> Anything of note?


Nope. Didn't even talk about the Bulls.


----------



## narek

Pax was on the Score with Hanley and Mulligan sometime after 11 - the Score has it up already at 
http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/news_items_more.php?section_id=1&id=728


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles Show 2/10 10:09 MP3 48kbps

Nothing really interesting. These guys suck at interviewing basketball personalities. Mcneil even boasted that he didn't watch a minute of the game.

Skiles voted for all 5 starters for the Pistons.


----------



## kukoc4ever

They are talking Bulls on THE SCORE right now.

Talking about how far the Bulls have fallen since leaving the UC last season in the playoffs last season up 2-0. Such a sense of anticipation. We could do anything!!!!

10 months later. Wow.


----------



## Showtyme

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles Show 2/10 10:09 MP3 48kbps
> 
> Nothing really interesting. These guys suck at interviewing basketball personalities. Mcneil even boasted that he didn't watch a minute of the game.
> 
> Skiles voted for all 5 starters for the Pistons.


Agreed, terrible interview.

Skiles likes Tyson a lot. That's good too. He likes Brand a lot too.

I am impressed with Scott each time I hear him talk. I think he's got good insight into his players now, he keeps very accurate mental track of each game. I see him on the sidelines and I know that he's watching with great intention, calculation. I don't know if he makes the best substitutions sometimes, but I think a coach goes beyond a technical person who does the right thing at the right time. He really does try to grow his young players into consistent forces.

After watching both the Denver and Sacramento game, I can also somewhat retract my comments about his inability to implement. I think he's really doing the best he can and not just pretending that we have big men in Songaila and Harrington when we really don't. They do move the ball pretty well, it's just that, as Pax said in his Score interview, they are SO reliant on offensive execution and making perimeter shots, and unless you are Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis, most teams can't get away with it (Allen and Lewis aren't even really getting away with it right now).


----------



## mizenkay

skiles is scheduled to be on mac, jurko and harry today (not thurs as he usually is)

will they ask him about why ben inbounded the ball with 0.5 on the clock in regulation? doubt it!


----------



## kukoc4ever

OMG, B+B are ripping the hell out of some sunny-eyed Bulls fan on THE SCORE.

The guy is saying "The Bulls can make the playoffs and make a run."

Response: "The Bulls are not going to make a run."

Guy: "If we get the 6th seed, we play the Nets. The Nets are beatable!"

Response: "The Bulls can't beat the Nets!!!!!!! Are you out of your mind!?!?!?!? Only if Vince Carter's wee-wee falls off."

Tune it. Its funny. LOL. Heads in the clouds Bulls fans.


EDIT:

Bernstein is speaking the truth.

"When you start subscribing to 'anything can happen' then you are a bad general manager. Well, its all in God's hands now."

"When Gilbert Arenas stuck it up the bulls (something) last year, how much playoff experience did he have?"

LOL


----------



## jnrjr79

I was listening to that too, Kukoc. 

Interestingly, they both are very much against the Pierce trade idea.


----------



## mizenkay

something "has come up" and skiles will NOT be on espn1000 today. will be on tomorrow.


----------



## mizenkay

hey! was that kukoc4ever on the score just now???

nice radio voice. 

:smilewink


----------



## jnrjr79

More B+B.

If your friend argues to you that the Eddy Curry trade was a bad trade and that the Bulls did have a choice not to do it, they are not worth being your friend.

There was much more inflammatory talk, but he basically said those who argued that the trade was a damaging move for the franchise were beyond help and that it was pointless to even try to argue with such people.


----------



## kukoc4ever

jnrjr79 said:


> There was much more inflammatory talk, but he basically said those who argued that the trade was a damaging move for the franchise were beyond help and that it was pointless to even try to argue with such people.


True, but their response to my question as to "Why are the Bulls losers when they were winners last season?" was...

1.) Defenses improving their defense of Gordon
2.) Chandler's disappearance
3.) The leadership of AD missing
4.) (begrudgingly) Eddy Curry missing

If two of the four reasons are because of that trade, then how could the trade have not damaged the franchise, that is, if wins and losses matter?


----------



## kukoc4ever

mizenkay said:


> hey! was that kukoc4ever on the score just now???
> 
> nice radio voice.
> 
> :smilewink



LOL


----------



## jnrjr79

kukoc4ever said:


> True, but their response to my question as to "Why are the Bulls losers when they were winners last season?" was...
> 
> 1.) Defenses improving their defense of Gordon
> 2.) Chandler's disappearance
> 3.) The leadership of AD missing
> 4.) (begrudgingly) Eddy Curry missing
> 
> If two of the four reasons are because of that trade, then how could the trade have not damaged the franchise, that is, if wins and losses matter?



"if wins and losses matter."

My understanding of the B+B argument is that wins and losses isn't what matters, and that the ultimate pusuit of a championship is. I think their argument is that Curry's loss resulted in more losses for the team this year, but was not a setback on the path to another championship. That's what I think they were arguing.


----------



## kukoc4ever

Steve Kerr is on THE SCORE talking about the Bulls. Says they clearly miss Curry's 16 points a game and post presence.

He also said that PP would make "a big difference" on the Bulls, although a big guy is preferred.

Hinrich and Gordon is a small backcourt. Thinks that Gordon is the right guy to move. 

If you can get Ray Allen or PP, it give you a much more even guard tandem.

Would Darko help? Should the Bulls have traded one of their picks?
No. Bulls are too young. They need established players.


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles show 2-16 48kbps MP3 12:09min 4.16mb


----------



## narek

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles show 2-16 48kbps MP3 12:09min 4.16mb


Fast! And the answer to why Ben was the person with the ball out of bounds with 0.5 seconds left is answered. I listened live!!


----------



## mizenkay

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/video.asp?category=bulls

bunch of new content up at comcast sportsnet video.


----------



## mizenkay

BJ Armstrong will be on ESPN1000 in about 15 minutes to talk Bulls, NBA, trade deadline including the Chad Ford trade proposals.


----------



## unBULLievable

mizenkay said:


> BJ Armstrong will be on ESPN1000 in about 15 minutes to talk Bulls, NBA, trade deadline including the Chad Ford trade proposals.


please keep us updated


----------



## mizenkay

http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp


----------



## step

Which one?


----------



## mizenkay

sorry, step. you could click on any show and hear the interview.

lol. the hosts are kinda rippin' on him after the fact for "towing the company line"

anyway, he says bulls need to address the big SG issue, that the combo of gordon/duhon/hinrich isn't going to get it done in the future against the kobe's and ray allen's of the league.

didn't say much about the curry/AD trade other than the bulls really really miss the guy "who can command the double team"

when asked about the brand/chandler trade, he said (surprisingly) that ultimately brand didn't make the clippers better and the bulls made the playoffs last year without him. huh?

said bulls have to be in it for the long term, that getting a star without having the players around the star isn't a good idea. didn't think the bulls would make a trade before the deadline. 

said he's enjoying the media side of things and really hedged when asked if he ever would see himself getting back into the GM side of things.

norm van lier on espn right now saying the bulls trading brand was horrible, worst in the history of the team. lol.

click on any of the links and you can listen live.


----------



## step

> sorry, step. you could click on any show and hear the interview.


OK, wasn't sure.



> when asked about the brand/chandler trade, he said (surprisingly) that ultimately brand didn't make the clippers better and the bulls made the playoffs last year without him. huh?


I can see his point of view. For how long the Clippers sucked with him, while he is the guy that you can pencil in for 20/10, he just didn't seem to have much effect back then. This season is a bit different, he impacts the game a bit more, but i'm still haven't decided to put that on him or the new acquisitions.


----------



## chifaninca

step said:


> OK, wasn't sure.
> 
> 
> I can see his point of view. For how long the Clippers sucked with him, while he is the guy that you can pencil in for 20/10, he just didn't seem to have much effect back then. This season is a bit different, he impacts the game a bit more, but i'm still haven't decided to put that on him or the new acquisitions.



I watch a number of Clippers games living in So Cal, and I can tell you the difference this season is the guys around Brand. Cassell, Mobley, Kaman playing very well.....................but the thing that is overlooked is that Brand is the ROCK. He is the stabilizing influence ont he team and plays within the team flow. He is Duncan, without the glamour. He can lead the team to victory and has done so. He is a guy that when all hell is breaking loose, will step it up and end an opponents momentum etc...

Bottom line, I'd give them Chandler and our #1 for Brand in heartbeat.


----------



## narek

Tom Dore is going to be on the Score at 12:30 today.


----------



## unBULLievable

narek said:


> Tom Dore is going to be on the Score at 12:30 today.



A recap would be appreciated


----------



## narek

unBULLievable said:


> A recap would be appreciated


It started before 12:30 (and I was helping someone at work) - 

Dore said we need size in the guards. Ben needs to play the whole year like he's playing now. Thinks Hinrich/Gordon can't last as a duo forever because o size. Kirk gets exhausted playing the bigger guards.

Bulls need an inside post presense - would have liked shot at Magloire. Bulls miss Curry's inside scoring and having that inside scoring would make things easier for the team. Then spent some time talking about the three point line.


----------



## darlets

narek said:


> It started before 12:30 (and I was helping someone at work) -
> 
> Dore said we need size in the guards. Ben needs to play the whole year like he's playing now. Thinks Hinrich/Gordon can't last as a duo forever because o size. Kirk gets exhausted playing the bigger guards.
> 
> Bulls need an inside post presense - would have liked shot at Magloire. Bulls miss Curry's inside scoring and having that inside scoring would make things easier for the team. Then spent some time talking about the three point line.


Which begs the question. Should we get a big guard and bring Hinrich off the bench. 
Hinrich as a combo guard would be great off the bench as Skiles could choose where to slot him in.


----------



## The ROY

darlets said:


> Which begs the question. Should we get a big guard and bring Hinrich off the bench.
> Hinrich as a combo guard would be great off the bench as Skiles could choose where to slot him in.


as long as he's in a bulls uni..he'll NEVER come off the bench


----------



## mizenkay

neil funk in the studio right now on the silvy and carmen show on espn1000 talkin' bulls.


----------



## unBULLievable

mizenkay said:


> neil funk in the studio right now on the silvy and carmen show on espn1000 talkin' bulls.


A Recap would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## mizenkay

skiles will be on espn with mac, jurko and harry at 4pm CT.

http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp


----------



## spongyfungy

I caught the interview a bit too late.

All the good stuff was in the beginning but maybe I can catch the replay


----------



## mizenkay

did you get the bit about the tights? when asked if he would ever have sported that look, like bogut last night. 


"I was and am _soooo_ white."

lmao.


----------



## spongyfungy

yeah I caught it but didn't press the record button in time.. I think it's a bruce weber interview during the usual replay time


----------



## step

> Page URL Not Found!!
> 
> The requested page does not exist on this server. The URL you typed or followed is either outdated or inaccurate.


----------



## spongyfungy

ok, I just fixed the link.


----------



## mizenkay

score update reporting that *Duhon took an elbow in practice today* and is questionable for the wolves game tues.


----------



## Wynn

mizenkay said:


> score update reporting that *Duhon took an elbow in practice today* and is questionable for the wolves game tues.


Was it DIRK or RIP?


----------



## mizenkay

the most recent update said it was *gordon's elbow* that was the culprit.


----------



## ScottMay

Somewhere at the Berto Center . . . 










"Why does this crazy Greek dude keep e-mailing me?"

. . . angrily flails elbow . . . 

"Ouch!"

"Oops, sorry, Du. Here's 35K for your foundation; make sure the kids have a great time in Vegas."


----------



## spongyfungy

good long interview on ESPN Radio 1000 with John Paxson.


----------



## narek

spongyfungy said:


> good long interview on ESPN Radio 1000 with John Paxson.


Did you manage to capture it - I just caught the end.


----------



## spongyfungy

narek said:


> Did you manage to capture it - I just caught the end.


 I swear it didn't occur to me to record the interview because I was pretty groggy from last night. so I didn't even take notes. Silverman and Defalco did not waste a single second, asking all the relevant questions. It was a good 20 minute interview. Silverman even addressed Skiles-Tyson "feud"


----------



## chifaninca

please elaborate to the best of your grogy recollection for those of us not in Chicago.


Thanx!


----------



## spongyfungy

I'm trying to find a realgm recap since they are pretty good listening to the radio. 

I caught the second half of the interview

The second half of the intervie was about Skiles and team affairs where the first half was about trades, rookies and picks. The funny thing is I was going in and out during the interview and I think I dreamt in the middle of the interview. of course the dream was about recording the interview and I thought by then the interview would be over but it was only the halfway point.

so anyways the first half he talked about potential trades to Seattle and that it was only a minor deal.


----------



## narek

spongyfungy said:


> I'm trying to find a realgm recap since they are pretty good listening to the radio.
> 
> I caught the second half of the interview
> 
> The second half of the intervie was about Skiles and team affairs where the first half was about trades, rookies and picks. The funny thing is I was going in and out during the interview and I think I dreamt in the middle of the interview. of course the dream was about recording the interview and I thought by then the interview would be over but it was only the halfway point.
> 
> so anyways the first half he talked about potential trades to Seattle and that it was only a minor deal.


Thanks. That's pretty interesting stuff and I'm amused over his admitting he reads the Knicks box scores when they lose.


----------



## spongyfungy

scott Skiles show


----------



## mizenkay

kevin harlan who called last night's game will be on silvy and carmen (espn 1000 - see links above to listen live) today at 11am CT.


----------



## ScottMay

mizenkay said:


> kevin harlan who called last night's game will be on silvy and carmen (espn 1000 - see links above to listen live) today at 11am CT.


Recap, please?

(sorry, just a reflex)


----------



## mizenkay

harlan is up next on espn.

i'll recap the best i can.


----------



## mizenkay

did you think the bulls could come back?

25 is a big hole, and they made a terrific comeback. with people like gordon, deng and kirk, the bulls aren't going to go down without a fight.

couldn't believe the amount of POINT BLANK layups missed. it had to be over 20 points they missed in easy layups!

deng, hinrich, gordon, sweetney all missed these opportunities. 

have to close out at the FT line - kirk struggles in late game FT situations but so does lebron james. 

*bottom line: the missed layups killed them last night. *

really likes the bulls, big fan of the team, fan of kirk, bulls have the right components but they really miss the big body inside (eddy). they live and die by the perimeter and when they're off, it kills them.



about lebron and sir charles being really hard on him in the pregame: sometimes he pulls a different string and there's nothing to it, but he basically agrees with what charles said about him. the cavs really miss larry hughes. when james begins to play defense like michael jordan, then maybe the comparisons can be made, but he hasn't done that, so please don't compare him to MJ. 

rest of it was talking about the NFL. 


no mention of nocioni or the end play.


----------



## mizenkay

skiles will be on mac, jurko and harry today at 4 pm CT.


----------



## ScottMay

mizenkay said:


> skiles will be on mac, jurko and harry today at 4 pm CT.


recap, please?

:laugh:

I love that joke.


----------



## mizenkay

are you telling me you don't have speakers on your computer in that fancy corner office?

hoping spongy will catch the segment and record it. i'll attempt a recap if he doesn't get it on tape. 


http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp


----------



## ScottMay

mizenkay said:


> are you telling me you don't have speakers on your computer in that fancy corner office?
> 
> hoping spongy will catch the segment and record it. i'll attempt a recap if he doesn't get it on tape.
> 
> 
> http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp


I'm a faithful listener to these segments. I was just poking fun at the exasperation you'd expressed a few weeks/days/whatevers ago when someone'd asked for a recap before the event even took place.

Okay, time for another DayQuil (and I'm not really even sick anymore!)


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles Show


----------



## Wynn

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles Show


On cue!






You






Da






MAN!






:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## mizenkay

score update reports *chris duhon* sat out practice today with a *sore back*. he is listed as "questionable" for tues. game v. portland.


----------



## spongyfungy

Serious Bulls talk on ESPN 1000 http://www.espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp


----------



## mizenkay

today at 4pm CT skiles will be on mac, jurko and harry (who are broadcasting their show today from the HOOTERS casino in vegas)


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles Show 3/16


----------



## mizenkay

*Dwyane Wade* will be on ESPN1000 with Silvy and Carmen today at around 11:40 pm CT. 

also - Wayne "by the slimmest of margins" Larrivee will be on this morning too (didn't catch the exact time)


----------



## mizenkay

dwyane wade is on right now talking about the comeback v. the celtics


----------



## spongyfungy

Scott Skiles Show 40kbps MP3 3.08mb 10:48min


----------



## narek

Everyone's favorite columnist and fantasy GM will be on the Score in a minute or two.


----------



## mizenkay

John Paxson is on SILVY and CARMEN on ESPN1000 right now!


----------



## Electric Slim

He calls Tim Thomas "dillusional".


----------



## mizenkay

of course my real player cut out right at the tim thomas part. ugh.

but i did hear pax call tim thomas "delusional". he also said TT came into camp out of shape, didn't want to practice (makes me think TT's injuries weren't all that bad, but who knows), TT acted like "we owed him" and pax "didn't appreciate that". basically TT didn't want to do anything we asked or needed him to do.

as far as the game last night:

Pax said in the 4th last night he saw our guys do things that were "out of character" like taking bad shots, stopped moving the ball and hesitated on open shots. also guys who are usually reliable at the line, "missed both FT's" (KIRK!).

Pax said "we are what we are" - not sure what he meant by that, but ok. 

talked about Ben how he drove successfully to the hole late in the Boston game and "he won that one for us", but against Orlando he didn't do that last night. (well, none of them did, Pax).

Pax thinks making the playoffs is more important than getting a better draft position cause 1) players don't care about picks and 2) we already know we have a top 5 pick thanks to the knicks.

so anyway. Pax sounded really, really down. 

they played a sound bite too, with Kirk giving some postgame comments and he blamed himself about those FT's. took the hit. 

so there you go.


----------



## mizenkay

also - Skiles will be on Mac Jurko and Harry *today* wednesday at 4:05 pm CT (instead of Thurs when i guess they will be traveling to play the 'Cat).


----------



## spongyfungy

Sam Smith on Mulligan and hanley yesterday


----------



## step

Absolute legend Spongyfungy!


----------



## spongyfungy

step said:


> Absolute legend Spongyfungy!


 I much rather would have recorded Pax.  

thanks though


----------



## narek

spongyfungy said:


> I much rather would have recorded Pax.
> 
> thanks though


I wish you had gotten that too - I missed the beginning. Wish ESPN would put up mp3s of their interivews.


----------



## mizenkay

mac and harry (jurko is away?) are taking calls from bulls callers. apparently harry wants to tell skiles he didn't do a very good coaching job last night when he gets on later.

should be fun!!


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles show


----------



## narek

Seems Pax was on Mike North's show earlier today but the audio isn't up yet.


----------



## mizenkay

here is the interview!


http://670thescore.com/includes/news_items/1/811/johnpaxsonapril42006.mp3


edit: wow, mike north really is an idiot!! :laugh:


----------



## mizenkay

*Mr. Big Shot* coming up on espn1000 with silvy and carmen...


----------



## mizenkay

he's on RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

mizenkay said:


> he's on RIGHT NOW!


I just missed it. Summary, Miz?


----------



## step

> I just missed it. Summary, Miz?


Missed it aswell , was too busy watching Scrubs
Seconded on the summary, would be very thankful!


----------



## mizenkay

scrubs? :laugh: 


they started by asking about ben gordon heating up late in the game and chris said _something to the effect_ of "they always wonder if that will happen, we're waiting on it too, you never know if he will do that or not"

said his back hurts, rest is the only thing that will make it better, but just have to suck it up cause he knows how important these next games are.

thinks he plays better as a starter cause "then i know about how many minutes i will be getting"

asked about LSU (team from his home state) beating Duke in the tourney, and he said something about having to hear it more than usual but "at least LSU lost". lol.

not much else really. mr. big shot only had time for a quickie. :smilewink


----------



## spongyfungy

Duhon on ESPN 1000


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

mizenkay said:


> not much else really. mr. big shot only had time for a quickie. :smilewink


Chris Duhon once stopped for a quickie. It lasted 27 days and involved 142 women. Then he roundhouse kicked the bed so hard it turned into a Red Roof Inn.


----------



## narek

mizenkay said:


> scrubs? :laugh:
> 
> 
> they started by asking about ben gordon heating up late in the game and chris said _something to the effect_ of "they always wonder if that will happen, we're waiting on it too, you never know if he will do that or not"
> 
> said his back hurts, rest is the only thing that will make it better, but just have to suck it up cause he knows how important these next games are.
> 
> thinks he plays better as a starter cause "then i know about how many minutes i will be getting"
> 
> asked about LSU (team from his home state) beating Duke in the tourney, and he said something about having to hear it more than usual but "at least LSU lost". lol.
> 
> not much else really. mr. big shot only had time for a quickie. :smilewink


He threw Ben under the bus!! 

I'm amused that he thinks Morrison would be the best pro (thanks Spungyfungy!) of the college players he's seen.


----------



## jbulls

mizenkay said:


> scrubs? :laugh:
> 
> 
> they started by asking about ben gordon heating up late in the game and chris said _something to the effect_ of "they always wonder if that will happen, we're waiting on it too, you never know if he will do that or not"
> 
> said his back hurts, rest is the only thing that will make it better, but just have to suck it up cause he knows how important these next games are.
> 
> thinks he plays better as a starter cause "then i know about how many minutes i will be getting"
> 
> asked about LSU (team from his home state) beating Duke in the tourney, and he said something about having to hear it more than usual but "at least LSU lost". lol.
> 
> not much else really. mr. big shot only had time for a quickie. :smilewink


I'm not thrilled at the idea of Duhon as a long-term starter, but of all of the young guys we have he seems to have the most leadership ability. Nice interview.


----------



## mizenkay

*skiles on mac jurko and harry TODAY at the usual time of 4pm CT*


----------



## mizenkay

mizenkay said:


> *skiles on mac jurko and harry TODAY at the usual time of 4pm CT*



just a reminder. :smilewink


----------



## mizenkay

good news. deng is expected to play tomorrow. participated in a contact practice today.



4 games left and skiles still has them doing contact practices! that's "tough"!

:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy

Skiles show


----------



## spongyfungy

Luol Deng was just on the score. Maybe they'll have the audio on the site.


----------



## mizenkay

just tuned into the score to try and hear an update on deng.

they're talking bulls with tom dork. about chandler.


----------



## mizenkay

Dan Patrick from ESPN is on RIGHT NOW with silvy and carmen (espn1000), talkin' bulls and how impressed he is with how they play.


----------



## mizenkay

silvy and carmen are about to talk about that imrem article in the DH.

heh. heh. heh.


----------



## mizenkay

LUOL DENG is on ESPN1000 right now.


(they still haven't read my email!)


----------



## step

> (they still haven't read my email!)


How dare they ignore you


----------



## narek

Bill Wennington is going to be on the Score sometime between now and noon.


----------



## spongyfungy

Malik Allen on Mulligan and Hanley


----------



## jbulls

You know the Bulls are hot when Malik Allen is getting in on the radio interview action.


----------



## mizenkay

_Eastern Conference Coach of the Month, Scott Skiles, will be on espn1000 today at 4pm CT._



:greatjob:


----------



## spongyfungy

It was a terrible segment. I don't even think it's worth uploading.


----------



## spongyfungy

meh. It's up.


----------



## narek

Ron Adams is going to be on the Score at 10:40. He comes across as very thoughtful - if you've never had the chance to hear him talk about the Bulls, he's worth listening to.


----------



## narek

Skiles is on now on ESPN, but they're going to have Pax tomorrow at 5:20.

Skiles said the team is in good spirits, and they haven't mentally packed it in.


----------



## sov82

Stuck at work -- is the game online on the radio at all?


----------



## mizenkay

you know sov, i think it's on locally on espn1000 but not sure what the other parameters are. might be blacked out from the online stream per nba agreements and such.


----------



## narek

Pax will be on ESPN with Carmen and Silvy at 10:20 today. And I'll be in a really boring meeting.


----------



## mizenkay

thanks narek!

the best thing pax said, and i am paraphrasing, is that he is not willing to mortgage the future of the team to get a guy who may be a "superstar" now, but won't be at his peak when the rest of the team hits theirs. 

(thank you pax!)

also - they will be replaying the skiles interview from yesterday afternoon. skiles was cracking jokes at the top. it was pretty good stuff. many of his quotes are in today's paper - about how the team was feeling horrible about the way they played on monday and he doesn't think it will happen again tonight.


----------



## step

> the best thing pax said, and i am paraphrasing, is that he is not willing to mortgage the future of the team to get a guy who may be a "superstar" now, but won't be at his peak when the rest of the team hits theirs.


Glad that's is out of the way now.


----------



## narek

Pax will be on with Mulligan and Hanley at the "top of the hour" which means 11. The Score will probably stick up the mp3 later this afternoon. Hanley said they're going to talk about rumors and if Pax has a good luck talisman for the lottery.


----------



## narek

the mp3 is up: http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/news_items_more.php?section_id=1&id=895


----------



## narek

Pax is going to be on the score like right now.


----------



## transplant

Interesting interview. A couple key takeaways:

- Paxson's not keen on the draft. He says the word "potential" like it sticks in his throat. He'd much rather use those picks to get established players.

- Chandler will be shopped. Paxson defended his signing of Chandler not so much as signing a cornerstone-type player, but as keeping an "asset" that could have value around the league.

- If Paxson can't trade that first pick and believes he can get big man help in other ways, he just might take Brandon Roy, even if it's a bit of a reach. Terry Boers suggested to Paxson that Roy was the best, most ready player in the draft. It was something about the way Paxson said, "yeah, he's very good," that gave me the impression that he agreed with Boers.

Anyway, that's my initial take.


----------



## mizenkay

http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/49/979/paxsonpt152406.mp3


score has the Pax interview posted now on their new "Pod" page!


----------



## The ROY

transplant said:


> Interesting interview. A couple key takeaways:
> 
> - Paxson's not keen on the draft. He says the word "potential" like it sticks in his throat. He'd much rather use those picks to get established players.
> 
> - Chandler will be shopped. Paxson defended his signing of Chandler not so much as signing a cornerstone-type player, but as keeping an "asset" that could have value around the league.
> 
> - If Paxson can't trade that first pick and believes he can get big man help in other ways, he just might take Brandon Roy, even if it's a bit of a reach. Terry Boers suggested to Paxson that Roy was the best, most ready player in the draft. It was something about the way Paxson said, "yeah, he's very good," that gave me the impression that he agreed with Boers.
> 
> Anyway, that's my initial take.


Pax is smokescreening

good to know he's shopping Chandler though, draft Thomas and get him out of here.


----------



## giusd

I dont know. You cant expect paxson to show all his cards with the draft four weeks away. I keep hearing this or that. No one would have guess pax would draft KH or ben gordon but that is who he ended up taking and they have all panned out. I think Pax might trade chandler and one of our SF for a superstar like Garrett but i dont think minny would to that and it is really hard to trade an all star for a draft pick (TC for Brand come to mind). I still say we end up using both picks. But the one thing in the pax history is he is will to trade for and additional pick (deng from phx). I wonder if maybe pax is thinkink about moving up from 16 to get a second player he wants.

david


----------



## BG7

giusd said:


> I dont know. You cant expect paxson to show all his cards with the draft four weeks away. I keep hearing this or that. No one would have guess pax would draft KH or ben gordon but that is who he ended up taking and they have all panned out. I think Pax might trade chandler and one of our SF for a superstar like Garrett but i dont think minny would to that and it is really hard to trade an all star for a draft pick (TC for Brand come to mind). I still say we end up using both picks. But the one thing in the pax history is he is will to trade for and additional pick (deng from phx). I wonder if maybe pax is thinkink about moving up from 16 to get a second player he wants.
> 
> david


Well, actually, everyone knew we were taking Ben Gordon....

As far as a Brand like trade, it sounds like the #2 pick and Chandler are being shopped for a player like JO, Pau Gasol, Shawn Marion caliber of player (JO is the only of those 3 available).


----------



## spongyfungy

super agent Bartelstein on ESPN Radio 1000 now.


----------



## laso

spongyfungy said:


> super agent Bartelstein on ESPN Radio 1000 now.


Did he say anything interesting?


----------



## spongyfungy

Shannon Brown will announce his intentions tommorow. most likely to declare.

Morrison crying during the game was nothing but positive for him. "It's refreshing" to see a guy show that much emotion, to care about the game that much.


----------



## ScottMay

spongyfungy said:


> Shannon Brown will announce his intentions tommorow. most likely to declare.
> 
> Morrison crying during the game was nothing but positive for him. "It's refreshing" to see a guy show that much emotion, to care about the game that much.


Bartelstein is earning his 4% with Morrison, all right. Between the uncontrollable sobbing and the diabetes, there's a lot of potential damage to control.

"Why would he even say something like that?''--unnamed NBA exec, upon hearing that Adam Morrison's joke that his diabetes would cause him to lose fingers and toes.


----------



## yodurk

sloth said:


> Well, actually, everyone knew we were taking Ben Gordon....


By draft day, we knew this...but I'm pretty sure this wasn't known until the few days leading up to the draft (like maybe 3 days I wanna say?).


----------



## Rhyder

ScottMay said:


> Bartelstein is earning his 4% with Morrison, all right. Between the uncontrollable sobbing and the diabetes, there's a lot of potential damage to control.
> 
> "Why would he even say something like that?''--unnamed NBA exec, upon hearing that Adam Morrison's joke that his diabetes would cause him to lose fingers and toes.


The media in college took the overcoming the odds spin on his diabetes. Now, the media is all about saying how risky a pick Morrison is because of his lack of D and diabetes. I think the defense is what is important here, but the diabetes keeps on being lumped into the same statement.

I have asthma, and have been an athlete all my life. Outside of having an asthma attack one time during a sporting event (cross country in middle school), my asthma never directly affected my play. Sure, I needed a puff on the inhaler once in awhile. I'm sure Morrison views his own diabetes in the same light, which is probably the reason for the joke.


----------



## MikeDC

Rhyder said:


> The media in college took the overcoming the odds spin on his diabetes. Now, the media is all about saying how risky a pick Morrison is because of his lack of D and diabetes. I think the defense is what is important here, but the diabetes keeps on being lumped into the same statement.
> 
> I have asthma, and have been an athlete all my life. Outside of having an asthma attack one time during a sporting event (cross country in middle school), my asthma never directly affected my play. Sure, I needed a puff on the inhaler once in awhile. I'm sure Morrison views his own diabetes in the same light, which is probably the reason for the joke.


Whether he views it in that light or not, it seems like he ought to be cognizant of the fact that teams view it as a risk.


----------



## narek

Mikedc said:


> Whether he views it in that light or not, it seems like he ought to be cognizant of the fact that teams view it as a risk.


It is a bit of a risk - blood sugar levels are affected by exercise so he'll have to do in the pros what he did in college and monitor the level during games. Diabetes needs close monitoring no matter what you do. I hope Morrison takes it seriously.


----------



## jbulls

narek said:


> It is a bit of a risk - blood sugar levels are affected by exercise so he'll have to do in the pros what he did in college and monitor the level during games. Diabetes needs close monitoring no matter what you do. I hope Morrison takes it seriously.


It's a serious thing and you do have to check a lot. Especially during a game, when I'd imagine Morrison can't wear an insulin pump (although maybe he can, I'm not sure). That said, the articles I've read about him and the disease seem to indicate that he's pretty serious about taking care of himself. I'm not too worried about it. The fingers and toes line was kind of funny, if you ask me.


----------



## ScottMay

jbulls said:


> It's a serious thing and you do have to check a lot. Especially during a game, when I'd imagine Morrison can't wear an insulin pump (although maybe he can, I'm not sure). That said, the articles I've read about him and the disease seem to indicate that he's pretty serious about taking care of himself. I'm not too worried about it. The fingers and toes line was kind of funny, if you ask me.


Morrison goes to syringes during games and practices and uses a pump the rest of the time. He's also continuously being tested during games and practices. 

I can understand his wanting to sort of defuse the situation with humor, but not when your audience is a bunch of GMs who are probably not totally well-informed about the condition and anxious enough about it already.


----------



## jbulls

ScottMay said:


> Morrison goes to syringes during games and practices and uses a pump the rest of the time. He's also continuously being tested during games and practices.
> 
> I can understand his wanting to sort of defuse the situation with humor, but not when your audience is a bunch of GMs who are probably not totally well-informed about the condition and anxious enough about it already.


Honestly, with the amount of timeouts one has to sit through during an NBA game I'd be shocked if his condition was a serious problem. I don't think much more than 10 minutes ever passes by without a break in the action. He'll have tons of oppurtunities to monitor - more than in college or high school, where are there are way less breaks in the action and he was probably almost never taken out. It is a concern, but if I was a GM I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## mizenkay

http://670thescore.com/index.shtml


*Brian Hanley* (sun-times) is coming up on *The Score*, reporting from Orlando Draft camp.


edit @ 2:49 pm: got this info off of realgm (shinky) and so far hanley hasn't been mentioned as being on. false advertising!

sorry!!


----------



## spongyfungy

mizenkay said:


> http://670thescore.com/index.shtml
> 
> 
> *Brian Hanley* (sun-times) is coming up on *The Score*, reporting from Orlando Draft camp.
> 
> 
> edit @ 2:49 pm: got this info off of realgm (shinky) and so far hanley hasn't been mentioned as being on. false advertising!
> 
> sorry!!


 I was anticipating this as well but they replayed a Ditka interview they had earlier in the show. He must have been busy.


----------



## mizenkay

scott skiles is coming up at 5PM on mac, jurko and harry on espn1000.

http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp



except i think it's silvy and carmen today cause mac and harry got in a fight on air last week and i think they're temporarily suspended.


:laugh:


----------



## ScottMay

mizenkay said:


> scott skiles is coming up at 5PM on mac, jurko and harry on espn1000.
> 
> http://espnradio1000.com/listenlive.asp
> 
> 
> 
> except i think it's silvy and carmen today cause mac and harry got in a fight on air last week and i think they're temporarily suspended.
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Oh, that Skiles with the wisecracks.

"He [Aldridge] looked great, which is easy to do in a one-on-zero workout."

"When they play the games barefoot, then we'll break out that [Orlando barefoot] measurement."

He says Aldridge has a 9-2 standing reach per Orlando.


----------



## mizenkay

LOL.

when asked how Aldridge did today he says "it's not hard to look good in a one on zero workout".

said he has a standing reach of 9'2"


----------



## jbulls

Also said he liked the core - Gordon, Hinrich, Deng, Chandler, Noc.

No mention of Duhon. Interesting.


----------



## ScottMay

We're drafting Roy and signing one of the garbage FA big men. I guarantee it.


----------



## ScottMay

Singles out Deng (esp) and Kirk for practicing daily, says the franchise has turned the corner in that respect, but that doesn't mean there isn't a guy (singular!) he'd like to see working harder.

Chandler is working out in LA with a guy, Pax is going to talk to that guy soon to see how Chandler's doing, and Chandler's due in Chicago soon.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

ScottMay said:


> We're drafting Roy and signing one of the garbage FA big men. I guarantee it.


:banana:

You just made my ****ing day. God, I hope you are right. :gopray:


----------



## seeso

Did anyone record the interview? spongyfungy? Help a brother out?


----------



## truebluefan

Judging by what SS said we may very well draft Roy!


----------



## darlets

ScottMay said:


> We're drafting Roy and signing one of the garbage FA big men. I guarantee it.


Paxson has already sent our team into a season with a front court starring Chandler, Sweetney, Allen and Songalia and a backcourt with three shortish guards.
If he think's it better long term I'm sure he'll won't hesitate to go with drafting Roy and two F.A big men for reasonable deals. He'll view it as aquiring assests.

Guards: Kirk, Ben, Roy and Du

SF Deng, Noc

Bigs Joel P, Ely, Chandler, Sweets, Allen, Songalia.


My question in general, is which player drafted will have the most impact on the team?
A big guard like Roy/Brewer would Duhon and Hinrich more effective. 
A big that can finish would make the guards penetration more effective.
A big with a post game would make the entire offense more effective but I think that is to much to hope from this years draft.


----------



## narek

During Hanley and Mulligan's show today they had Jay Mariotti on - turns out that during the Miami series Jay and Pax had a very loud argument. The whole discussion was about Couch's column in the Sun-Times today over a homosexual slur Ozzie Guillen called Marioti. 

While Ozzie frequently puts his foot in his mouth, I just can't have sympathy with Mariotti and his relationship with the Sox. Mariotti's been so dishonest himself in his columns. He can say he's writing with an edge, but it helps to be writing with an edge and be truthful about things, including about things he's said in the past. Jay, Ozzie should have just called you a liar and then used your columns to condemn you.

I wonder what Pax and Jay were arguing about though.


----------



## mizenkay

i wonder too. and just where did this argument take place??

_what i don't wonder about_ is whether or not jay mariotti wears women's underwear, cause he is such a little *****, you'd think his little pink thong was too tight.


----------



## narek

mizenkay said:


> i wonder too. and just where did this argument take place??
> 
> _what i don't wonder about_ is whether or not jay mariotti wears women's underwear, cause he is such a little *****, you'd think his little pink thong was too tight.


In Miami, so it had to have been the Miami playoffs.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

mizenkay said:


> i wonder too. and just where did this argument take place??
> 
> _what i don't wonder about_ is whether or not jay mariotti wears women's underwear, cause he is such a little *****, you'd think his little pink thong was too tight.


:cowboy:


----------



## narek

Pax is supposed to be on with Boers and Bernstein at 5:05 today, so I'm sure they'll ask the burning questions - what does he think of Jay Mariotti?


----------



## MikeDC

Why would Pax (or Ozzie Guillen for that matter) bother arguing with Jay Mariotti?


----------



## narek

MikeDC said:


> Why would Pax (or Ozzie Guillen for that matter) bother arguing with Jay Mariotti?


They're actually going to tell him to do the Marion/Chandler trade (they like the idea), but yes, it would really much better if everyone in the Sox/Bulls organization would ignore Mr. Mariotti but he seems to have gotten under Jerry Reindsdorf skin. But in Pax's case, I bet Jay made something up and printed it and Pax doesn't like that much.


----------



## jbulls

Anyone else think it's interesting that Pax is making himself so available to the media 5 days before the NBA draft?


----------



## The ROY

I don't think it's interesting, I think it's NEEDED

We need some damn answers PAXSON!


----------



## jbulls

The ROY said:


> I don't think it's interesting, I think it's NEEDED
> 
> We need some damn answers PAXSON!


Answering fans' questions should rank about 2,715th on Paxson's list of priorities right now.


----------



## El Chapu

jbulls said:


> Anyone else think it's interesting that Pax is making himself so available to the media 5 days before the NBA draft?


The pre-draft process is over (workouts, camps, etc) so I dont know whats the problem with that or why we should read between the lines.


----------



## The ROY

jbulls said:


> Answering fans' questions should rank about 2,715th on Paxson's list of priorities right now.


wtf

it's not a priority...

he's the gm of a team....gm's go on the radio in every city and talk about their plans

it's not that BIG of a deal dude


----------



## jbulls

El Chapu said:


> The pre-draft process is over (workouts, camps, etc) so I dont know whats the problem with that or why we should read between the lines.


I'm not saying there's a problem. I do think it's worth trying to read between the lines though. The draft is kind of a poker game, I assume there's always some kind of motivation for whatever GM's are doing or saying. There should be, at any rate.


----------



## greekbullsfan

mergedax on espn1000 also at 4:00


----------



## theanimal23

Link please?


----------



## greekbullsfan

yeah!!!!!!link and fast plz


----------



## theanimal23

Which one?


Listen to Mike & Mike in the Morning (Live | Archive) 

Listen to Salisbury & Rosenbloom ( Windows Media | RealAudio | .mp3 stream ) 

Listen to The Dan Patrick Show (Live | Archive) 

Listen to Mac, Jurko & Harry ( Windows Media | RealAudio | .mp3 stream ) 

Listen to Silvy & Carmen ( Windows Media | RealAudio | .mp3 stream ) 

Listen to Other Local programming ( Windows Media | RealAudio | .mp3 stream ) 

Listen to ESPN GameNight (Live) 

Listen to AllNight with Jason Smith (Live) 

Listen to UIC Basketball ( Windows Media | RealAudio | .mp3 stream ) 

Due to team rights agreements, ESPN 1000 is prohibited from streaming play-by-play


----------



## greekbullsfan

theanimal23 said:


> Which one?
> 
> 
> Listen to Mike & Mike in the Morning (Live | Archive)
> 
> Listen to Salisbury & Rosenbloom ( Windows Media | RealAudio | .mp3 stream )
> 
> Listen to The Dan Patrick Show (Live | Archive)
> 
> Listen to Mac, Jurko & Harry ( Windows Media | RealAudio | .mp3 stream )
> 
> Listen to Silvy & Carmen ( Windows Media | RealAudio | .mp3 stream )
> 
> Listen to Other Local programming ( Windows Media | RealAudio | .mp3 stream )
> 
> Listen to ESPN GameNight (Live)
> 
> Listen to AllNight with Jason Smith (Live)
> 
> Listen to UIC Basketball ( Windows Media | RealAudio | .mp3 stream )
> 
> Due to team rights agreements, ESPN 1000 is prohibited from streaming play-by-play


silvy and carmen


----------



## theanimal23

Thanks. Is that the link to always check (Silvy and Carmen) to listen in on Pax @ ESPN 1000?


----------



## greekbullsfan

theanimal23 said:


> Thanks. Is that the link to always check (Silvy and Carmen) to listen in on Pax @ ESPN 1000?


not sure


----------



## narek

Silvy or Carmen: Would you like to comment on the Knicks coaching change?

Pax: No.


----------



## remlover

My take on what Pax said if a team comes up with a decent deal he will make a Trade. He insinuated he was talking to a lot of teams. Other than that there wasn't anything special in this interview that wasn't covered in yesterday's press conference.


----------



## dkg1

Pax is going to be on the Score at 5:00. The hosts have brought up the Phoenix rumors on the show, they'll probably bring it up during the interview.


----------



## greekbullsfan

Pax just said that he will not do the shawn marion trade cause as he said that way we give 3 assets the pick,tyson(who)? and somemoney to spend in free agency,damn u Pax


----------



## chifaninca

greekbullsfan said:


> Pax just said that he will not do the shawn marion trade cause as he said that way we give 3 assets the pick,tyson(who)? and somemoney to spend in free agency,damn u Pax



Well, atleast Paxson is on the ball. Like the trade or not (and I don't for the exact reasons Pax said) he's right. We give up 3 good to potentially very good assets for one above average good. Don't rant he's an allstar etc....he's the third, if not soon to be 4th option on his team. They don't need him.

Would I take him and their picks for the 2 + Sweetney (Yeah, I know he's nto a Phoenix player, but he'd get in shape fast there...LOL). Yeah, I probably would.


----------



## transplant

Other than the Marion trade, I thought the most interesting thing Pax talked about is his feelings about Gordon. Reading between the lines (though not too hard between the lines), as Paxson seems to see it, there are 2 bad things about Gordon: 1) he's 6-1 and going to stay 6-1, i.e., despite his obvious talent, he's a VERY undersized SG and a defensive problem and 2) Pax has some fear that Gordon will be hard to extend. This could be a case where Paxson views Gordon as a talented role player, but Gordon views himself as the next Iverson. Stay tuned.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

transplant said:


> Other than the Marion trade, I thought the most interesting thing Pax talked about is his feelings about Gordon. Reading between the lines (though not too hard between the lines), as Paxson seems to see it, there are 2 bad things about Gordon: 1) he's 6-1 and going to stay 6-1, i.e., despite his obvious talent, he's a VERY undersized SG and a defensive problem and 2) Pax has some fear that Gordon will be hard to extend. This could be a case where Paxson views Gordon as a talented role player, but Gordon views himself as the next Iverson. Stay tuned.


http://670thescore.com/includes/news_items/49/1090/paxson_bb_6_23.mp3

Here's a link to that interview.

Yeah, interesting comments by Pax on Gordon. He said "it's a dillema." It's not a full endorsement. As per usual, Paxson was very honest. 

I still got the idea that Thomas is his guy. He talked about how he likes the length and athleticism some players have at the top of the draft, and he also preached rebounding and defense. That sounds like Tyrus to me.

Pax also said that if some of the players he likes are gone at 16 in positions he needs, he will take a guy at a position he is strong at. Who could that be? What are the positions we are strong at? Short guard and small forward. Well, we didn't really work out any true point guards except for Dee Brown and Kyle Lowry. I could see Pax really liking Lowry. Somehow, I could see Pax going for Shannon Brown, Douby, or Redick at 16. He could be interested in Shawne Williams as well.


----------



## The ROY

Darius Miles Davis said:


> http://670thescore.com/includes/news_items/49/1090/paxson_bb_6_23.mp3
> 
> Here's a link to that interview.
> 
> Yeah, interesting comments by Pax on Gordon. He said "it's a dillema." It's not a full endorsement. As per usual, Paxson was very honest.
> 
> I still got the idea that Thomas is his guy. He talked about how he likes the length and athleticism some players have at the top of the draft, and he also preached rebounding and defense. That sounds like Tyrus to me.
> 
> Pax also said that if some of the players he likes are gone at 16 in positions he needs, he will take a guy at a position he is strong at. Who could that be? What are the positions we are strong at? Short guard and small forward. Well, we didn't really work out any true point guards except for Dee Brown and Kyle Lowry. I could see Pax really liking Lowry. Somehow, I could see Pax going for Shannon Brown, Douby, or Redick at 16. He could be interested in Shawne Williams as well.


I'd assume he's talking about Reddick or Shawne Williams...

Then after a wing, he went to the bigs.

He also said he might take a player we never heard of, I'm sure that's Sene, Thabo etc.


----------



## The ROY

According to REALGM, Pax was on ESPN radio...here's a recap from Bullzman23



> Recap:
> 
> Has an idea of what they're going to do, but Toronto's pick will determine this.
> 
> As of now there is no trade that excites him enough to trade the pick.
> 
> Planning to use the pick.
> 
> Doesn't make anything of Thomas getting sick. Some things you can't control. He tweaked his groin, Pax didn't care much. Scouting helps him know quite a bit, so a bad individual workout doesn't have to change things.
> 
> Pretty much everyone was how he expected them to be in the workouts.
> 
> Pax is focused on the present and how to get this team better right now, but still has to look at the future and down the road.
> 
> Never worries about Noce, even though he is in Argentina. He's pleased with the core's work-ethic. Think they really care and want to be good players. Has no issues with Kirk, Loul, Ben, and Noce...no mention of Chandler.





> Would take a monster deal to trade Ben or any of the core. Thinks its important to let a core group grow, but with Miami as the example you can make the case that continuity and patience isn't as important.
> 
> Wayde is a top three player, and isn't surprised that Miami won.
> 
> Praised Mourning, Payton, and Posey. Mourning had a huuuge game, Payton hit big shots, Posey kept hitting his.
> 
> Kukoc rumors! Pax wouldn't comment on Toni, but says he's a valuable role player. Right now we're trying to address the top of our roster and draft, and a player like Kukoc will be dealt with later.
> 
> Didn't feel like commenting on the Knicks coaching move with a laugh.


----------



## spongyfungy

General manager John Paxson discusses the upcoming NBA draft (6/22)

<table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0" width="552"><tbody><tr> <td align="right" valign="top" width="75">







</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">Johnny "Red" Kerr says the team needs a big man come draft time (6/21)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="right" valign="top" width="75">







</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">Bulls: A trio of prospects payed a visit to the Berto Center (6/19)</td> </tr> <tr> <td align="right" valign="top" width="75">








</td> <td class="multimedia-body-copy" align="left" valign="top">The three players talk about what they can bring to the Bulls (6/19)</td></tr></tbody></table>
Carney Morrison and Gay


----------



## narek

Scott Skiles' last show on ESPN will be today at the usual time (I think). We should be able to tell if he's really happy or not with this draft.


----------



## kulaz3000

narek said:


> Scott Skiles' last show on ESPN will be today at the usual time (I think). We should be able to tell if he's really happy or not with this draft.


whats the usual time?


----------



## narek

kulaz3000 said:


> whats the usual time?


4 pm Central.


----------



## kulaz3000

narek said:


> 4 pm Central.


much appreciated.


----------



## mizenkay

several new video and audio files up at  comcast 

items dated 6/28


----------



## jbulls

I missed today's Skiles thing? Anything interesting?


----------



## narek

jbulls said:


> I missed today's Skiles thing? Anything interesting?


He said he had a lot of input into the choices, but that John was the boss. Then he said he was lucky that they saw things pretty much the same way. And he's happy with the draft results.

He said Deng and Kirk are working out 1 or 2 times a day, he knows Ben's working out in NYC, and Tyson has been working out. It sounds as if Tyson may be back in Chicago since he said Ty's been working out 2 a day sometimes too. Mac, Jurko or Harry (not sure who is who there) criticized Luol and Skiles defended him - they were complaining he wasn't a finisher, didn't want to win enough. 

And I can't remember what else.


----------



## mizenkay

*BEN WALLACE is scheduled to be on ESPN1000 today with Mac, Jurko and Harry*


----------



## mizenkay

lol. bulls fans calling into espn are THRILLED tyson is gone.

pax for mayor!

anyway, i think the info about a ben wallace interview may have been pre-mature.


----------



## ScottMay

mizenkay said:


> lol. bulls fans calling into espn are THRILLED tyson is gone.


Chicago fans are a thoughtful, discerning bunch. It's just a damn shame they're so willing to let their owners walk all over them.


----------



## HAWK23

Tyson on the score RIGHT NOW


----------



## spongyfungy

*Tyson Chandler Wednesday July 5th 2006

* Moments after being traded to the Hornets, former Bulls C/F Tyson Chandler joined Boers and Bernstein. In this interview, Tyson talks about his time in Chicago, his poor 2005-2006 season, and his relationship with Scott Skiles. Boers and Bernstein were the first to talk to Tyson after the trade.


----------



## L.O.B

Tyson said some pretty damning things toward Skiles. B&B did a pretty good job drawing him out too. 
Tyson thinks Skiles might need a few more people skills. What happens if Wallace and Skiles don't get along? Coupled with a Gordon feud, could we end up seeing Larry Brown coaching the Bulls?


----------



## OziBull

Larry Brown will defintley not coach the bulls, Pax likes skiles so skiles stays simple as that i think
Also thanks spongy for the audio mate really appreciate it


----------



## kulaz3000

OziBull said:


> Larry Brown will defintley not coach the bulls, Pax likes skiles so skiles stays simple as that i think
> Also thanks spongy for the audio mate really appreciate it


You never know, things happen in this leauge. He doesn't deliever with this team early, he could be on the block. Espically if Skiles had a major input in the draft and trade process.


----------



## mizenkay

comcast has a Duhon interview about the Skiles/Tyson relationship and trade:

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp

top video item.


----------



## UMfan83

On the Score update they had a sound clip from Pax, basically was beating around the bush pretending like Ben didnt sign and Tyson wasnt traded. But then the update guy said that Pax hinted that there might be another big move ahead.


----------



## paxman

UMfan83 said:


> On the Score update they had a sound clip from Pax, basically was beating around the bush pretending like Ben didnt sign and Tyson wasnt traded. But then the update guy said that Pax hinted that there might be another big move ahead.


big moves rule!

:wordyo: :woot: :djparty: :headbang: :rock:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

UMfan83 said:


> On the Score update they had a sound clip from Pax, basically was beating around the bush pretending like Ben didnt sign and Tyson wasnt traded. But then the update guy said that Pax hinted that there might be another big move ahead.


I think we need one more big move! Get us a scoring big, Pax!


----------



## paxman

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I think we need one more big move! Get us a scoring big, Pax!


----------



## katman17

Pax was just on ESPN1000 and had some interesting things to say, dont quote me but he basically said the same things about ben wallace that were said during the interview.

Then subject went to Tyson Chandler. He said, it should be completed in 1 day or 2 and then would really like to be back on espn1000 to talk about Chandler, didnt think he was able to talk about anything due to league rules. 

Then question of Kirk was asked. Paxson said, after all this, (i'm assuming tyson trade), he will sit down and make sure kirk is a bull for a real long time. Said that Kirk is aware of this and this will get done this summer from the sounds of it.

That was basically it to sum it up. Interesting about Tyson and Kirk though. He said that he really likes the make up of their lineup, did say that he wanted some more low post scoring but is happy with his team (so it sounds like the tyson trade is what we have all heard and nothing bigger like getting a big man for down low).

Also said that he has no idea what to expect of Tyrus, and what he really likes about him is that he comes to work hard every day and will continue to get better.


----------



## UMfan83

Skiles on ESPN1000 right now. Sorry I'm at work otherwise I'd record


----------



## popeye12

Skiles summary. I'm at work also, can't post any recordings, just gonna sum it up.

Interesting questions that were brought up:

Chandler situation:
Skiles said that he is very fond of Chandler and feels that the change of scenery and able to leave the shadow of the elton brand trade will be a great opportunity for him. Didn't bash him at all, basically said that he (skiles) doesn't like to hear when him or his staff gets called out on communication issues. 

Starting lineup:
This was very interesting. Skiles said that he is not sure of starters but did mention that Wallace, Kirk, and BEN are starters and that the Deng and Nocioni always works out no matter who starts or who comes off bench. So we have 3 players penciled in as starters WALLACE KIRK AND BEN.

FREE AGency:
Says that he loves the fact that their lineup is SO DEEP, but would like to add one more veteran (KUKOC???). He didnt mention any names however.

Ben Wallace:
Loves Ben wallace and says that when you meet Wallace that he is a MAN and has huge hands.


----------



## The ROY

Good to know that Ben Gordon is starting REGARDLESS.

G Hinrich
G Gordon
F -
F -
C Wallace



Personally, I'd like to see Noc START the year at SF. Those two are close friends so I'm sure it doesn't matter much to either.


----------



## jbulls

Thanks for the summary Popeye, anything from Skiles on either of the draft picks or anyone else on the SL roster?


----------



## popeye12

Skiles said that the two draft picks played great in the summer league. Didnt go into too much detail. Also said that he would look at how Ben shoots free throws but not make a huge deal about it.


----------



## HAWK23

The ROY said:


> Good to know that Ben Gordon is starting REGARDLESS.
> 
> G Hinrich
> G Gordon
> F -
> F -
> C Wallace
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see Noc START the year at SF. Those two are close friends so I'm sure it doesn't matter much to either.



we should just start both of Noc and Deng

G-Hinrich
G-Gordon
F-Deng
F-Nocioni
C-Wallace


----------



## Fizer Fanatic

HAWK23 said:


> we should just start both of Noc and Deng


 :yes: 
They are both combo forwards, Noc brings the beef, Deng brings the length, both can board better than some PFs. The only reason not to do so might be to give the second unit a go to guy. I hope they are both in there together near the end of games.


----------



## theanimal23

Anyone know when Pax will be on air to discuss the Tyson trade? I'm curious to know what he will say given from his interview that Spongy posted last week.


----------



## ExtremeBrigs

I can't see how PJ Brown ISN'T the Bulls' starting power forward, with Deng or Noch at 3. Seems to make the most sense...


----------



## narek

John Paxson on with Silvey and Carmen tonight at 9 pm Central. That's ESPN 1000.


----------



## spongyfungy

ExtremeBrigs said:


> I can't see how PJ Brown ISN'T the Bulls' starting power forward, with Deng or Noch at 3. Seems to make the most sense...


 welcome to the site!

Pax will be on Hanley and Buffone tommorow. 10 to noon is the show.


----------



## narek

spongyfungy said:


> welcome to the site!
> 
> Pax will be on Hanley and Buffone tommorow. 10 to noon is the show.


Ah yes, now that the trade is as official as it gets, he's making the rounds.


----------



## narek

Pax didn't trash Chandler, btw. He thinks Chandler will do well away from the high expectations here in Chicago. Also he said he never really liked any of his coaches while he was playing for them. He spends a lot of time talking about issues with agents that GMs never talked about it with agents before. 

I hope Spongey got it recorded.


----------



## johnston797

narek said:


> Pax didn't trash Chandler, btw. He thinks Chandler will do well away from the high expectations here in Chicago.


Pax already covering his *** b/c this trade could look very stupid.


----------



## unBULLievable

johnston797 said:


> Pax already covering his *** b/c this trade could look very stupid.


:rofl:

C-Unit....best trio ever.


----------



## Good Hope

narek said:


> Pax didn't trash Chandler, btw. He thinks Chandler will do well away from the high expectations here in Chicago. Also he said he never really liked any of his coaches while he was playing for them. He spends a lot of time talking about issues with agents that GMs never talked about it with agents before.
> 
> I hope Spongey got it recorded.



Do you mean that Pax never liked any of the coaches he played for, while he was playing for them, or was that Chandler?


----------



## theanimal23

Is there a clip of this interview online?


----------



## mizenkay

they don't archive the espn interviews, but *pax will be on the score at 11:05 am CT* today, and they'll have a podcast up later.

http://www.670thescore.com/


----------



## narek

Good Hope said:


> Do you mean that Pax never liked any of the coaches he played for, while he was playing for them, or was that Chandler?


I mean Pax. Pax said he didn't like any of his coaches while he was playing - their job was to push players to be their best, and players don't always like that.


----------



## mizenkay

http://www.670thescore.com/includes/news_items/36/1160/paxson_web.mp3


----------



## SALO

New video is up on comcast. Woo hoo!

Skiles: "It's time. We're ready."

:banana:

edit:

Even better clip here. Interview includes Skiles, Gordon, Hinrich, and Wallace. Click where it says videos. 

Interview with the Bulls


----------



## UMfan83

Jay Williams will be on Sports Central (WGN 720) tonight (10/3). Show starts at 7 with an interview with Joe Giardi, and then new Cubs CEO/President John MacDonough. At approximately 8:30, Jay will be giving, what is being billed as his ONLY Chicago interview.

I know this isn't Bulls updates but I figured it would be of some interest to those people out there. If I am not still at the gym and am able to catch this I will try to give a summary, unless someone else already has.


----------



## UMfan83

UMfan83 said:


> Jay Williams will be on Sports Central (WGN 720) tonight (10/3). Show starts at 7 with an interview with Joe Giardi, and then new Cubs CEO/President John MacDonough. At approximately 8:30, Jay will be giving, what is being billed as his ONLY Chicago interview.
> 
> I know this isn't Bulls updates but I figured it would be of some interest to those people out there. If I am not still at the gym and am able to catch this I will try to give a summary, unless someone else already has.


Here is a summary of what was said. Mostly a fluff interview but it was fun to listen to.

Jay Williams

-This has been a long road back, he misses Chicago and loves it so much, it a great city. But its good to have a new start.
-Can't believe hes back to playing. Had a lot of lows in his rehab process, had a lot of doubts he could ever make it back. Remained positive in the media but had to convince himself to believe in himself
-If can't make Nets roster, he would like to showcase himself for the rest of the NBA, extremely fortunate the Nets are giving him this opportunity.
-Doesn't have that explosiveness that he used to have, was never his big thing anyways. Still has a quick first step and a good jumper. His problem in Chicago is that he was so explosive, he often got himself in trouble and made bad decisions.
-Jerry Reinsdorf is the best owner a player could ever ask for. Looks forward to playing in Chiccago this year and sitting down and thanking Jerry for everything. Meant a lot to his family. Words can't express how much that meant to him.
-Briefly expresses his happieness about the new prospective Grizzlies owners.
-Talks about how he never wanted to be called Jay williams, it was an idea by his agent. Story took off after 1 local interview that he legally changed his name to Jay
-This experience has really humbled him, not being able to do simple tasks like brushing your teeth really grounds you. Makes you realize what is important and puts things into perspective. Being able to play basketball is such a bonus.
-Not worth buying a motorcycle and jepordizing your life. Very blessed to have a second opportunity. But people are grown men and make their own decisions. As quickly as he got everything, that quickly everything was taken away from him.
-Can't wait to play the Bulls. Tell Chris Duhon when he plays Chicago hes either going to keep shooting and put up 40 points, or he'll be benched because he's been shooting too much.


----------



## SALO

Bulls players comment on first practice 

Next to last question is a female reporter (Garcia?) asking Gordon how good is it to know when you throw the ball in the post you know someone's gonna "_catch it_." She might as well have said Tyson by name. :laugh: 

Gordon says at the very end of the interview that Tyrus blocks / alters most jump shots due to his athleticism and long arms. 

Tyrus sounds like a big kid in his interview. You can tell he has a big sense of humor.


----------



## kulaz3000

SALO said:


> Bulls players comment on first practice
> 
> Next to last question is a female reporter (Garcia?) asking Gordon how good is it to know when you throw the ball in the post you know someone's gonna "_catch it_." She might as well have said Tyson by name. :laugh:
> 
> Gordon says at the very end of the interview that Tyrus blocks / alters most jump shots due to his athleticism and long arms.
> 
> Tyrus sounds like a big kid in his interview. You can tell he has a big sense of humor.


thanks for that, its one thing to read quotes but another to actually watch the interview. i just love the character of the team, no nonsense, fuss players. we don't have players that just talk pretty and sugar coat things, and i like that.

thabo hasn't been getting alot of coverage, havn't seen photos, interviews or quotes from him yet.. maybe his a little shy.


----------



## L.O.B

kulaz3000 said:


> thanks for that, its one thing to read quotes but another to actually watch the interview. i just love the character of the team, no nonsense, fuss players. we don't have players that just talk pretty and sugar coat things, and i like that.


I loved how Tyrus said he knew what to expect prior to practice from his predraft work out with Skiles.
Tyrus remembers Skiles riding him by stating if he was working out 3 times a day, this work out shouldn't be a problem, pick it up. 

This team is going to out work teams and it indeed starts at practice. This team is old school, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## narek

Brian Hanley is broadcasting from the Berto Center this morning. don't know if they're going to have any guests or not.


----------



## spongyfungy

HD Test H264/x264 codec 00:02:40 1014 kbps 960 x 540 29.971 fps 
44100Hz 128 kb/s total (2 chnls) mp3 audio.


----------



## spongyfungy

I'll have Pax's interview on ESPN 1000 from two days ago, later today.
and a few more videos.


----------



## spongyfungy

Paxson interview
forgive the phone ringing in the background. That's my work cell and I guess you can hear me doing something work related. Totally unprofessional. I tried ignoring them the first time.

Tyrus Thomas CSN


----------



## PowerWoofer

Spongy, why can't I play the videos you posted lately. I can't play the BG video from the other thread, and I can't play these other videos. AND I'm running them on VLC and I keep having the video freeze on me. Do I need something extra to watch it (downloads, maybe)???


----------



## fl_flash

spongyfungy said:


> Paxson interview
> forgive the phone ringing in the background. That's my work cell and I guess you can hear me doing something work related. Totally unprofessional. I tried ignoring them the first time.
> 
> Tyrus Thomas CSN


I can't play the video's either. What codec are you using and where can i download it? Being outside of Chicago, it's nice to get snippets of what's going on. I really, really appreciate your efforts too spongyfungy!


----------



## kulaz3000

constantly hearing great things about tyrus and how good his work ethic is, and how his willing to learn and listen.. im excited to see what he can do on the floor.

thabo has been ultra quiet.


----------



## the-asdf-man

someone mentioned the VLC player could view those vids

i googled it and downloaded it and it works great!


----------



## Wynn

the-asdf-man said:


> someone mentioned the VLC player could view those vids
> 
> i googled it and downloaded it and it works great!


I want to second this statement....... some of the best video I've seen. If you've not downloaded VLC... do it now!


----------



## kulaz3000

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/video.asp?category=bulls

i new short little clip of skiles talking about tough november. shows a snippet of skiles teaching wallace free throw shooting techinque..


----------



## The ROY

> 'm listening to Tom Dore on the Score right now. And he is raving about Tyrus. He said that he was at a recent practice, and Pip was standing next to him. And Tyrus was making some amazing plays and Pip kept jabbing Dore in the side saying
> 
> "Did you see that?!!"
> 
> Dore also says that Victor K look's "really good". "I REALLY like him. He's got great versatility, he's got a great shot like Songaila did. This guy can play and he's going to be a big part of the rotation"
> 
> On our D;
> 
> "There are going to be games when teams score in the low 80's against us"
> 
> "I think this is a team that can compete with anyone in the East"


taken from poster SHINKY at realgm


----------



## UMfan83

The ROY said:


> taken from poster SHINKY at realgm


Again its scary how deep this team is. If our 4th SF is looking to be contributing several minutes, then we got something good going. I really hope that this can be a total team effort this year meaning that the players are willing to potentially sacrifice numbers and a few minutes in order to put the best team out there night in and night out.

With so many contract issues needing to be resolved in the near future, I am starting to fear that its not possible though.


----------



## The ROY

UMfan83 said:


> Again its scary how deep this team is. If our 4th SF is looking to be contributing several minutes, then we got something good going. I really hope that this can be a total team effort this year meaning that the players are willing to potentially sacrifice numbers and a few minutes in order to put the best team out there night in and night out.
> 
> With so many contract issues needing to be resolved in the near future, I am starting to fear that its not possible though.


If Viktor is another Noc, as some say, maybe we could move Noc for a big in a consolidation trade.

Just an idea

But I'd rather have Noc go back to argentina instead of playing him lol


----------



## Brothaman33

I cant wait ot see Vicktor play , if he can be like Noc it would be the same type of player but at 6'9 hes got good size. Its going to be interestign to see how this pans out.


----------



## ScottMay

Tom Dore is raving about the Bulls? Seriously?

Man, you know we are dealing with the genuine article if it's getting that guy stoked.


----------



## greekbullsfan

any way to listen tonight's game?c'mon guys help i haven't seen the bulls 7 months now or listen them


----------



## PC Load Letter

ScottMay said:


> Tom Dore is raving about the Bulls? Seriously?
> 
> Man, you know we are dealing with the genuine article if it's getting that guy stoked.


[Bulls cut opponent's lead from 23 to 17 points]
Tom Dore: "How 'bout this team, Bulls fans!?!?!?"

(I have to spread some reputation around before repping you again, apparently. What a gay rule.)


----------



## the-asdf-man

greekbullsfan said:


> any way to listen tonight's game?c'mon guys help i haven't seen the bulls 7 months now or listen them



u can listen to all rpeseason games on nba.com


----------



## greekbullsfan

the-asdf-man said:


> u can listen to all rpeseason games on nba.com


no i can't,go to nba.com and to audio league pass and u will see my point


----------



## RoRo

greekbullsfan said:


> no i can't,go to nba.com and to audio league pass and u will see my point


try now. earlier, the date was the 10th and the links were not active.
now the date is correct and washington and chicago are clickable.
1 more hour until game time, hope it works i'm ready to go!


----------



## L.O.B

kulaz3000 said:


> http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/video.asp?category=bulls
> 
> i new short little clip of skiles talking about tough november. shows a snippet of skiles teaching wallace free throw shooting techinque..


I was more excited to see Boylan working with Tyrus but he wasn't showing him post moves, it looked more like a driving the lane type activity.


----------



## narek

Chris Dohun is scheduled to be on the score after 9 this morning - best part is no Mike North! He's on vacation or sick or something.


----------



## Brothaman33

narek said:


> Chris Dohun is scheduled to be on the score after 9 this morning - best part is no Mike North! He's on vacation or sick or something.


yea, its Holmes and Hubner, North is on vacation

hell be back though...


----------



## The ROY

Duhon :

Thabo was very VERY nervous last night

Predicts Tyrus will be an impact player within 15 games of the regular season


----------



## narek

There's a link at http://www.nba.com/bulls/ for a NBA coach teleconference. Skiles is supposed to be on around 1:15.


----------



## kulaz3000

narek said:


> There's a link at http://www.nba.com/bulls/ for a NBA coach teleconference. Skiles is supposed to be on around 1:15.


do we get to listen to it live?


----------



## narek

kulaz3000 said:


> do we get to listen to it live?


It happened already. Eventually, there will be a transcript here: http://www.nba.com/preview2006/coach_calls.html

I tried to listen to it, but someone came and started asking me questions. The nerve!


----------



## kulaz3000

narek said:


> It happened already. Eventually, there will be a transcript here: http://www.nba.com/preview2006/coach_calls.html
> 
> I tried to listen to it, but someone came and started asking me questions. The nerve!


oh, fair enough. Ill wait for the transcript or when they put up the recorded audio. I wonder if the question they asked Skiles was any good though...


----------



## kulaz3000

Chicago Bulls vs NO (Oklahoma City) Hornets 01.02.2006

www.sportsbit.org


----------



## kulaz3000

http://www.nba.com/preview2006/coach_calls.html

Scott Skiles Audio teleconference is up..


----------



## narek

Pax is going to be on with Silvy and Carmen shortly after 8 pm tonight.


----------



## The ROY

narek said:


> Pax is going to be on with Silvy and Carmen shortly after 8 pm tonight.


station?

Hopefully he says something of importance


----------



## narek

The ROY said:


> station?
> 
> Hopefully he says something of importance


Silvy and Carmen are ESPN. And I have a summary.

I guess someone asked Scott about his relationships with players, didn't catch Skiles' response when Silvey and Carmen replayed it, but they started off talking about Skiles' reputation and Skiles as a coach. And Broussard's report. Pax said he had no players in his office last year asking for a trade at all. Said Skiles has learned from his time in Phoenix, and is a better coach than what Pax expected. Pax hired him to change the culture - to get rid of the sense of entitlement some players had. Skiles is a better teacher, better practice coach, better game coach than what Pax expected.

Also said Skiles isn't as bothered by the talk about him, very thick skinned. Pax said he's more bothered about it than Scott.

Hinrich - extension could still happen. Has good talks with Jeff Austin, no animosity at all in the negotiations. Pax said talking from a Strictly business stand point, Kirk is under contract. An extension is an opportunity, but it's not the same thing as signing him when he's a restricted free agent. Pax has the responsibility to look after the team's long term interest. If it happens, it happens, if not, they'll resign Kirk next summer. And yes, they have to concern themselves with the tax as do the other teams in the league.

Pax has concerns about not having a legitimate scorer - someone who can consistently get between 20 and 30 points a night. They have many people who can do that at a given night. It means the team is going to have to work together and move the ball to get the open shots. HOpes the added athleticism and size will make scoring easier.

Not happy with all the away games in November. He anticipates the team will get better as the season goes along. He has a healthy respect for how tough the league is.

He thinks Tyrus will contribute right away. Scott likes the way he plays and what he can do. Tyrus is struggling with the Pace of the NBA just like most young players do. 

He has respect for Tyson. Thinks Tyson had trouble living up to expections here - Brand being traded for him, his contract size, and may do better in a different place where all those expectations are gone.

He's always worried they'll fall flat on their faces.


----------



## narek

Pax was on the Score this morning, and the interview is up: http://670thescore.com/podspot/pages/morningshow/6.shtml

Haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## kulaz3000

narek said:


> Pax was on the Score this morning, and the interview is up: http://670thescore.com/podspot/pages/morningshow/6.shtml
> 
> Haven't listened to it yet.


fun interview as always.. thanks for that!

but as always, paxson never gives away too much.


----------



## kulaz3000

there are also some new bulls videos on nba.com


----------



## L.O.B

narek said:


> Pax was on the Score this morning, and the interview is up: http://670thescore.com/podspot/pages/morningshow/6.shtml
> .


Mike North is some piece of work. I get the feeling North didn't like Eddy. :biggrin: 
I hope Eddy improves as a player but right now North is right, the Curry trade could be the best thing that could of happened for the Bulls. The Eddy Curry trade might become the basketball equivalent to Herschel Walker. 

Wallace wouldn't be here if Eddy was given huge dollars. The Bulls have Tyrus with the pick and sweets with the trade, Viktor with the trade of the pick and next year a possible lottery pick with a 60 win team. Eddy is going to have to become the second coming of Moses Malone to even the trade.


----------



## narek

Steve Kerr is going to be on the score after 4:30 , if anyone is interested.


----------



## narek

Boers and Bernstein (The Score) are going to be at the UC for their entire radio show today, and will be having guests (not named) all day. I will be in class for most of the show so I'll miss just about everything.


----------



## jnrjr79

We decided to un-sticky this bad boy?


----------



## kulaz3000

why did we unsticky this thread??


----------



## McBulls

I had no input on the decision to unsticky this thread, but I think it's a good one. Unless a thread contains general info (like schedule & broadcast info) that is directing attention to Bulls events in the future or very recent past without the overload of ancient history (like game threads), contains topical information about the Bulls (like the press sticky on RealGM), or is a topic posted to on a nearly daily basis, it should probably not be stickied.


----------



## narek

We're trying not to have the top of the board full of stickies, so that the current news/active threads are easier to find.


----------



## narek

Pax will be on the score right after 9 today. (670-am)


----------



## narek

narek said:


> Pax will be on the score right after 9 today. (670-am)


Nothing earth-shattering in the interview. He did talk about Kevin Garnett. He's not on the trading block for Minnesota, but he sure loves KG. 

Also, after a loss, he thinks the Bulls are horrible, and after they win, he thinks they are just okay. Hmmm.....


----------



## The ROY

narek said:


> Nothing earth-shattering in the interview. He did talk about Kevin Garnett. He's not on the trading block for Minnesota, but he sure loves KG.
> 
> Also, after a loss, he thinks the Bulls are horrible, and after they win, he thinks they are just okay. Hmmm.....


yep, he's making a trade for SOMEBODY

I'm willing to bet he'll make his final push for K.G. before the deadline...

He's coveted this dude SINCE he's been the Bulls GM.


----------



## narek

Interview is up: http://670thescore.com/podspot/pages/morningshow/6.shtml


----------



## kulaz3000

narek said:


> Interview is up: http://670thescore.com/podspot/pages/morningshow/6.shtml


Thank for that, its good that we've dusted the cobwebs off this thread and used it once again.


----------



## transplant

The ROY said:


> yep, he's making a trade for SOMEBODY
> 
> I'm willing to bet he'll make his final push for K.G. before the deadline...
> 
> He's coveted this dude SINCE he's been the Bulls GM.


No doubt about his feelings for KG. Borders on a man-crush.

Completely disagree that he's going to trade for somebody, if you mean a trade in terms of something major. 

It kinda frightens me a little as to what he might give up for Garnett, but if Garnett isn't available, and that seems to be the case, I can easily see him playing with what he has (though he may trade Brown for a role player or a contract that expires after the 2007-08 season).


----------



## narek

The Score's 15th Anniversary show is today. Right now they have Jerry Reindsdorf on, and at 9:15 Skiles is on with Mike North. They'll probably have other Bull personalities on later in the day.


----------



## transplant

Reinsdorf, then Skiles then Paxson. I haven't heard any players, but I haven't been glued to the radio.

Skiles mostly defended his players from the Mike North onslaught. (This week), North is down on Wallace (bad signing), Hinrich (dribbles too much, not a great point guard and not earning his big contract) and Duhon (has returned to the marginal NBA player he was expected to be when he was drafted). Skiles didn't say much about Wallace, but defended Hinrich primarily on the basis that Hinrich should not be compared to players like Nash and Chris Paul who are pure point guards. He described Hinrich as a combo guard who does a pretty good job at the point and brings a lot to the team that doesn't show up in the box score. The discussion on Duhon was most interesting. Skiles didn't say anything bad about Du, but indicated that Duhon's minutes are likely to be limited, at least for the forseeable future, while Skiles attempts to determine if Sefolosha can be a key contributor this season. I like this thinking. On the big post scorer issue, Skiles ran down some of the best teams and pointed out that Dallas, Phoenix and Detroit have had success without a post scorer, while a number of teams with big post scorers aren't having much success. He seems to sincerely believe that the game is changing, implying that it is moving away from the big post scorer who doesn't bring other talents to the game.

Paxson was interviewed by Mulligan-Hanley, so it was done more professionally. Unfortunately, not really much that was newsworthy. The Gasol deal came up of course, but Paxson doesn't see anything imminent on the trade front. He essentially re-stated his recognition that a big post scorer is on his wish list, but that he doesn't feel that he has to make a deal at any price. Same old, same old.


----------



## MikeDC

transplant said:


> Paxson was interviewed by Mulligan-Hanley, so it was done more professionally. Unfortunately, not really much that was newsworthy. The Gasol deal came up of course, but* Paxson doesn't see anything imminent on the trade front. *He essentially re-stated his recognition that a big post scorer is on his wish list, but that he doesn't feel that he has to make a deal at any price. Same old, same old.


That probably makes sense. It sounds like things have gone back and forth for a few days and Pax doesn't yet(?) want to give up Deng or Gordon, much less both or them or one of them and the pick.

West appears to want at least two of those three. He doesn't have to make a trade, but at the same time, he doesn't appear to have a lot of other good options on the table either. So he's got time to see what comes along.

So perhaps both parties step back for a few days/weeks. Optimistically, West looks around and sees no better offers than what Pax has offered. Pessimistically, the Griz get hot or someone else comes along and offers something crazy (the Clippers, for example, could probably make a very good offer of Livingston, Maggette, and even maybe a guy like Chris Kaman?).


----------



## narek

You all missed the really big news - Skiles eats oatmeal for breakfast.


----------



## transplant

MikeDC said:


> That probably makes sense. It sounds like things have gone back and forth for a few days and Pax doesn't yet(?) want to give up Deng or Gordon, much less both or them or one of them and the pick.
> 
> West appears to want at least two of those three. He doesn't have to make a trade, but at the same time, he doesn't appear to have a lot of other good options on the table either. So he's got time to see what comes along.
> 
> *So perhaps both parties step back for a few days/weeks.* Optimistically, West looks around and sees no better offers than what Pax has offered. Pessimistically, the Griz get hot or someone else comes along and offers something crazy (the Clippers, for example, could probably make a very good offer of Livingston, Maggette, and even maybe a guy like Chris Kaman?).


As Paxson correctly pointed out, the pressure of the trade deadline (2/22, I believe) tends to remove the bluff and bluster from the trade process, making clear the difference between what a GM WANTS to do and what he feels he NEEDS to do.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

narek said:


> You all missed the really big news - Skiles eats oatmeal for breakfast.


that's why he's such a regular guy.


----------



## WestHighHawk

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> that's why he's such a *regular* guy.


:lol:


----------

